# Worst type of drivers?



## Kingshaun2k

What do you all think are the worst type of drivers to en counter, i think its boy racers but the thing i hate more than them seems to be BMW drivers. Most of them seem to be idiots that cant drive to save their own life!


----------



## WashMitt

Twocers!!!!


----------



## Ross

The Police


----------



## R7KY D

White van man 
The lorrys that move aggregate around 

But I think we all have moments where "we can't drive to save our lives"


----------



## Hasan1

Not so much drivers but a cant stand bikes. They pass you how ever they can left or right hand side you just don't know where you stand with them


----------



## Kerr

Kingshaun2k said:


> What do you all think are the worst type of drivers to en counter, i think its boy racers but the thing i hate more than them seems to be BMW drivers. Most of them seem to be idiots that cant drive to save their own life!


You want to try and be a BMW driver.

People with hate instantly drive aggressively and are the problem, not the BMW driver.

You want to see how other drivers start squeezing up not to let you out etc. Then they have the cheek to play on the BMW driver stereotype.

There is good and bad drivers in every brand of car.

The worst drivers on the road are the young. Very inexperienced and not able to see or admit their mistakes.


----------



## herbiedacious

Women in 4x4's and MPV's................ (runs away and hides)


----------



## DJ X-Ray

No particular drivers particularly bother me on the roads tbh,although pizza boys can be slighty irritating from time to time


----------



## PeteT

Old people and tourists. Oh, and those bell-ends who drive round everywhere with their fog lights on because they think it looks cool :wall:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> You want to try and be a BMW driver.
> 
> People with hate instantly drive aggressively and are the problem, not the BMW driver.
> 
> You want to see how other drivers start squeezing up not to let you out etc. Then they have the cheek to play on the BMW driver stereotype.
> 
> There is good and bad drivers in every brand of car.
> 
> The worst drivers on the road are the young. Very inexperienced and not able to see or admit their mistakes.


Lol i see what your saying i drive an Audi S5 and i get that type of thing not too much though, the odd wannabee who want's to race etc,but i do find other Audi drivers do show courtesy to eachother i always give way and let people out though no matter what car they drive


----------



## Demetrios72

Kingshaun2k said:


> What do you all think are the worst type of drivers to en counter, i think its boy racers but the thing i hate more than them seems to be BMW drivers. Most of them seem to be idiots that cant drive to save their own life!


Oi oi oi oi oi oi oi


----------



## Demetrios72

Black cab and bus drivers , very inconsiderate.......at times


----------



## Willows-dad

Old people that drive at least 10mph below the speed limit, and another vote for pizza delivery drivers. A few years back I indicated and went to pull into my driveway, and one mounted the kerb and tried to undertake me! Only a new wing and wheel, but he wasn't even insured! Luckily it never caused me any problems other than a few days with no car.


----------



## McClane

I think the key take home message here is; the worst driver to encounter is any driver with preconceptions that lets them negatively affect their own driving behaviour.

That said, I do believe some stereotypes do hold true, and can often help anticipate potential behaviour. But still you should always drive to what is happening now and could happen next; not what you think you know will happen because someone fits a certain stereotype and that means X, Y, or Z will happen. Otherwise you commit yourself to a course of action inappropriately.

I do think "car body language" can tell us a lot though. I think I'm better at reading it than I am actual human body language. More often than not this gives me a "feeling" about certain cars based on you they're being driven in the here and now - regardless of type! If I ever get a dash cam to back this up, I'll write a book on it!

But as Rick says. No matter how good you are, we all screw up or have off days. I find it crazy how bad I'll be once every few months. Not necessarily dangerous... bit every thing just goes worse than you'd want it too!


----------



## Willows-dad

The best thing my instructor ever taught me was " expect every body else to be an idiot ". It works, and I'm hardly ever surprised.


----------



## McClane

Willows-dad said:


> The best thing my instructor ever taught me was " expect every body else to be an idiot ". It works, and I'm hardly ever surprised.


Very true!! I think mine said "imagine everyone else is an idiot..." I said "I don't have to imagine though do I??" :lol:


----------



## Nanoman

Car drivers. 

Generally the least qualified and least experienced drivers on the road but most seem to think they own the road.

Edit: I've just had a genius idea. We should have a system where the license entitlements and miles completed per entitlement type are displayed on the back of the vehicle. I wonder how many twunts on the road would only have basic 'B' entitlement? I'd wager it would be way way out of proportion to those with entitlements for motorcycle, towing, HGV, PCV etc.


----------



## Kiashuma

Blind ones:lol:


----------



## Keir

people who don't indicate p me off.


----------



## bigmc

Taxi drivers usually, they think they own the road and have a god given right of way over everyone else.


----------



## RisingPower

PugIan


----------



## PaulTheo

Taxi drivers are quite entertaining I was waiting for a lift at Bristol Temple Meads the other day. Just try this some time its great and they are always right which helps.


----------



## avit88

old people who do not accelerate and seem to be able to hold the slowest speed possible and then do 30 in a 60 or 20 in a 40 zone.

then theres women who pull out at a roundabout with their mouth open staring up at the sun visor with no intention of looking. 

the people on motorways who sit in the outside lane when its safe to move over and slow me down because you know not everyone drives at 70mph....it aint 1950 anymore.

oh and them people on motorway who drive right up the back of a lorry and then suddenly realise they need to pull out into the middle lane.....you can predict their moves a mile in advance.


----------



## Avanti

Kingshaun2k said:


> What do you all think are the worst type of drivers to en counter, i think its boy racers but the thing i hate more than them seems to be BMW drivers. Most of them seem to be idiots that cant drive to save their own life!


I think it's the judgemental keyboard warriors 
to55ers drive all sorts of vehicle come in all sorts of age groups and both genders, have all sorts of occupations and all sorts of reason to be on the road.
Your only duty is to get from A-B swiftly and without issue, ??


----------



## avit88

I would rather deal with a BMW driver any day (not that their bad) rather than an old couple in a daewoo matiz or a hyundai i10...... terrible drivers on the whole seem to own these cars, their brains just dont work quick enough for todays society.


----------



## Daffy

Anyone on a mobile phone and anyone who speeds in a 30.


----------



## RisingPower

avit88 said:


> I would rather deal with a BMW driver any day (not that their bad) rather than an old couple in a daewoo matiz or a hyundai i10...... terrible drivers on the whole seem to own these cars, their brains just dont work quick enough for todays society.


I find golf drivers pretty oblivious to their surroundings


----------



## RisingPower

Avanti said:


> I think it's the judgemental keyboard warriors
> to55ers drive all sorts of vehicle come in all sorts of age groups and both genders, have all sorts of occupations and all sorts of reason to be on the road.
> Your only duty is to get from A-B swiftly and without issue, ??


Mmm I think people need to get over it, you get morons in every kind of vehicle.

Wonder whether this is the most repeated topic on dw


----------



## millns84

I'm not a fan of the 25mph club, which I've increasingly noticed can be any age group or gender around these parts.

You know the type, just sit at 25mph everywhere. The A6 through Stockport up to Buxton is littered with them. They just do 25mph in the 30mph areas, and 40mph areas and maybe increase to 35mph in the 50 zones :wall

Just does my nut in :wall:


----------



## RisingPower

millns84 said:


> I'm not a fan of the 25mph club, which I've increasingly noticed can be any age group or gender around these parts.
> 
> You know the type, just sit at 25mph everywhere. The A6 through Stockport up to Buxton is littered with them. They just do 25mph in the 30mph areas, and 40mph areas and maybe increase to 35mph in the 50 zones :wall
> 
> Just does my nut in :wall:


Eh? Do they do 25mph or not everywhere?


----------



## millns84

RisingPower said:


> Eh? Do they do 25mph or not everywhere?


You know what I mean! :lol:


----------



## Natalie

Middle lane hoggers, people who don't indicate on roundabouts, or the one's who seem to take offence at you going faster than them on dual carriageways or motorways so they speed up as you try and get past them.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Tbh,the worst for me are people who drive around with high beam on,there's alot of that in london lately


----------



## avit88

Daffy said:


> Anyone on a mobile phone and *anyone who speeds in a 30*.


so you hate 90% of motorists who have a 9-5 job and need to be somewhere then...:lol:

sounds like a policemans answer to me, but I totally agree on the mobile phone thing.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Worst drivers are those on using mobiles while driving

Seem to see a lot more people texting while driving now :wall:

Are people really that f-ing stupid. :doublesho

Not only would I confiscate their phones if caught, I would confiscate their cars too.

One thing sure to make my blood boil -idiots using a mobile phone / texting while driving

Rant over !


----------



## 182_Blue

Anyone with fog lights on when it's not foggy and those with hideous xenon conversions for me !


----------



## S63

RisingPower said:


> Wonder whether this is the most repeated topic on dw


I'm sure it is, does get a bit boring.

There will always be bad drivers, ok drivers and good drivers regardless of how much education, safety promotion is offered.

We hear all to often "it makes my blood boil" or "feel the need to rant". Allowing yourself to become affected by the actions of others will only reduce the pleasure in driving and also have an influence on your own ability to assess the risks and hazzards of every drive you take.

I wonder how many have taken advanced driving tuition that comment on bad driving, apart from the obvious it does help you create a different mindset.

Take care over Christmas, lots of stressed, depressed, alcohol taking drivers on roads which are quieter posing greater dangers. :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

:lol: love these kinda threads.

Some of you ought to try and drive 1500-2000 miles a week, then you'd have something to moan about regarding idiot drivers....:lol:


----------



## NeilG40

People who indicate right on a standard 4 exit roundabout but go straight across (second exit), and even worse are the ones that keep their right indicator going while they're exiting the roundabout.


----------



## Rayner

Interesting thread.

What makes a bad driver though and really thunk about that. I have my ideas of what a bad driver is and you all have yours, each one slightly different depending on your driving style.

On young inexperienced drivers- I'm 21 been driving 3 years. I had 3 lessons with an instructor and he told me to put in for my test!!! Now maybe I was ready for my test but I really didn't think so, I drove with my dad for about a year then put in for it and passed. 

I was the only person there that day that passed out of 6-7 people. That to me says it all, driving instructors are telling people that there ready when they are not.

These 'p plates' are absolutely sh*te imo, if your not ready don't put in for your test. 

The one that annoys me most though is townys driving down little country lanes and when I come around the bend as tight in to the hedge as poss they are almost scraping my mirror with 3 foot on the other side of them. They then give me a filthy look because of the speed I was doing.

In general any body that thinks they are a 'safe' driver because they drive slowly, completely oblivious to the fact they are in the middle of the road.

Also anyone that can't/wont reverse down a narrow country lane.


----------



## bildo

People who drive in a straight road, perfectly clear, no pedestrians or ANYTHING to hit yet they continuously feel the need to harshly tap on the brake for ANYTHING at all.

There's an oldish boy on my way to work, been stuck behind him several times in the last month. He drives at bang on 20 in 30 and 40's and just repeatedly taps it. If he's not well, fair enough, but don't be on the road!


----------



## bobssignum

neilos said:


> :lol: love these kinda threads.
> 
> Some of you ought to try and drive 1500-2000 miles a week, then you'd have something to moan about regarding idiot drivers....:lol:


Seconded , having read this thread and being one who spends 8 to 10 hrs a day behind a wheel , i find it is true of everything that has been said to date . we all have off days, we all get stuck behind the granny doing 25 mph in a 50 zone .
We all come across the motorist that thinks the rules of the road just dont apply to him ,especially in london where driving standerds are sometimes just frightening 
The audi driver,s that thinks everybody else are mind readers is rapidly passing into folklore but the sad fact is its a reality. Isit really that hard to use the indicattors on these cars.
I could go on but hey its xmas so no driving until thursday


----------



## voon

Worst drivers? The ones that lose control and smash into me. Not one day passes without at least one accident on some road I regularly use. And quite often the "Not clear why he/she got onto the opposite lane" explanation. That really starts to get to me.


----------



## S63

Willows-dad said:


> Old people that drive at least 10mph below the speed limit


It was a safe bet that the elderly would be high on the list of many with comments similar to this.

When you get older everything deteriorates and slows down, reflexes, eyesight, hearing, ability to concentrate and the physical ability to move arms and legs and yet there is no retest to date for the elderly. Whilst this category of driver is entitled to drive on public roads do you really want them to drive to the speed limits in the knowledge they most probably have lesser faculties than yourself?

Fact, the elderly are safer statistically than younger drivers.

Fact, the number of over 70s on the roads is increasing by a huge percentage.

So whilst they are permitted to drive without the requirement to retest treat them with caution and respect.......we will all be there one day


----------



## RisingPower

bildo said:


> People who drive in a straight road, perfectly clear, no pedestrians or ANYTHING to hit yet they continuously feel the need to harshly tap on the brake for ANYTHING at all.
> 
> There's an oldish boy on my way to work, been stuck behind him several times in the last month. He drives at bang on 20 in 30 and 40's and just repeatedly taps it. If he's not well, fair enough, but don't be on the road!


Some people have to use the roads and it doesn't sound like he's a particularly bad driver either.

Just how close were you behind him?


----------



## RisingPower

Willows-dad said:


> Old people that drive at least 10mph below the speed limit, and another vote for pizza delivery drivers. A few years back I indicated and went to pull into my driveway, and one mounted the kerb and tried to undertake me! Only a new wing and wheel, but he wasn't even insured! Luckily it never caused me any problems other than a few days with no car.


It's a speed limit. I wonder whether you just keep to exactly the speed limit regardless of the conditions.


----------



## RisingPower

avit88 said:


> so you hate 90% of motorists who have a 9-5 job and need to be somewhere then...:lol:
> 
> sounds like a policemans answer to me, but I totally agree on the mobile phone thing.


There's no reason to speed in a 30, often it's in built up areas with poor visibility, mainly straight roads, road humps etc. Generally the people who speed in those areas don't notice anything going on around them.


----------



## Naddy37

RisingPower said:


> It's a speed limit. I wonder whether you just keep to exactly the speed limit regardless of the conditions.


Exactly, it's a limit, not a target....


----------



## RisingPower

neilos said:


> Exactly, it's a limit, not a target....


Personally, my pet hate is those people who feel the need to be oblivious in 40s and 30s, doing whatever speed they like, come to the first corner and slow to a grinding halt. Golf drivers I think mainly?


----------



## Benn

People who don't look where they are going, don't care about rules of the road, think they know best because "i've been driving for 20/30 years", people that sit in the middle lane on the motor way, people they don't let others in/out, people that don't know what lane to be in, so just sit in which ever lane, people that don't know or under stand speed limits.

Funny thing is that is normally someone 40-65. Some of the worse driving i've seen is from what age group. Because they don't care and think they are a better driver than everyone else and will just blame the other people.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Benn said:


> Funny thing is that is normally someone 40-65. Some of the worse driving i've seen is from what age group. Because they don't care and think they are a better driver than everyone else and will just blame the other people.


Just out of interest, how old are you Benn?


----------



## avit88

RisingPower said:


> There's no reason to speed in a 30, often it's in built up areas with poor visibility, mainly straight roads, road humps etc. Generally the people who speed in those areas don't notice anything going on around them.


yeah ok if its got humps and its very busy and you cant possibly do 30 because of traffic fine.... I once did a count of the number of drivers I was behind on one journey that stuck to 30 and it was 2....

but i suppose anything above 30 is too extreme when u drive a datsun 350z :lol:






^^ how you see the world when driving lol


----------



## bildo

RisingPower said:


> Some people have to use the roads and it doesn't sound like he's a particularly bad driver either.
> 
> Just how close were you behind him?


Haha, I was wondering how long it'd take someone to accuse me of terrifying him or something.

I'll have you know I'm a very calm driver, I kept a substantial distance (well, I tried to but it's not very easy when someone's repeatedly slamming on the brakes). I've seen him out and about doing it in various situations, along with other ridiculous things.

You say some people need to use the roads, but then again some people can't pass their test, so they can't use it. If this guy took his test tomorrow I can guarantee you he'd fail miserably. Therefore why does he deserve to be on the road any more than a nervous teenager who failed their test due to one tiny error because they were in a state on the day but actually being a substantially better driver on the whole?


----------



## Kriminal

Kerr said:


> You want to try and be a BMW driver.
> 
> People with hate instantly drive aggressively and are the problem, not the BMW driver.
> 
> You want to see how other drivers start squeezing up not to let you out etc. Then they have the cheek to play on the BMW driver stereotype.
> 
> There is good and bad drivers in every brand of car.
> 
> The worst drivers on the road are the young. Very inexperienced and not able to see or admit their mistakes.


^ some VERY good pointers made their mate :thumb:

I find it amazing/amusing, can't quite make my mind up, at how an 'apparent' person driving a particular brand of vehicle suddenly gets tarred for their apparent 'bad' driving.

Since driving the Beemer, I've encountered quite a few idiots on the road who seem to have problems with stereotyping me, and treating me in a more aggressive manner by wishing to either cut me up, or overtake me, or even race me, as they obviously believe that's the reason I drive one. 

The funny thing is, I'm the same person, and the same driver as I was when I had the Audi, VW, Fiat, Rover, Ford, and Vauxhall.


----------



## Kingshaun2k

Kriminal said:


> ^ some VERY good pointers made their mate :thumb:
> 
> I find it amazing/amusing, can't quite make my mind up, at how an 'apparent' person driving a particular brand of vehicle suddenly gets tarred for their apparent 'bad' driving.
> 
> Since driving the Beemer, I've encountered quite a few idiots on the road who seem to have problems with stereotyping me, and treating me in a more aggressive manner by wishing to either cut me up, or overtake me, or even race me, as they obviously believe that's the reason I drive one.
> 
> The funny thing is, I'm the same person, and the same driver as I was when I had the Audi, VW, Fiat, Rover, Ford, and Vauxhall.


I'd never do anything like that but it seems to be BMWs that are always speeing or swerving in and out of traffic, not blaming all of them but was following one today in the countryside driving in the middle of the road!! At the end of the day i guess you see people in all type of cars and bikes doing stupid things.


----------



## Kriminal

Kingshaun2k said:


> I'd never do anything like that but it seems to be BMWs that are always speeing or swerving in and out of traffic, not blaming all of them but was following one today in the countryside driving in the middle of the road!! At the end of the day i guess you see people in all type of cars and bikes doing stupid things.


I got overtaken Today, whilst I was cruising up to a RED traffic light, by a Vauxhall. I guess ALL Vauxhall drivers are the same? 

If there was a word for it, I'd call you a BMWist... :lol:

I went up to an elderly persons car Today, to let him know that I'd be moving my BMW from a nice wide space (not far from where they were waiting). But hey, that must have been before I handbrake turned out of the space....  :wall:


----------



## RisingPower

avit88 said:


> yeah ok if its got humps and its very busy and you cant possibly do 30 because of traffic fine.... I once did a count of the number of drivers I was behind on one journey that stuck to 30 and it was 2....
> 
> but i suppose anything above 30 is too extreme when u drive a datsun 350z :lol:
> 
> How I Met Your Mother - Barney Learning To Drive - YouTube
> 
> ^^ how you see the world when driving lol


Urr no, I just don't see the point in driving more than 30 in a 30 down boring roads, full of traffic, full of slow people and kids/people that run out in front.

I prefer country roads, which actually have things called corners, very few people and less cars to get in the way.


----------



## RisingPower

bildo said:


> Haha, I was wondering how long it'd take someone to accuse me of terrifying him or something.
> 
> I'll have you know I'm a very calm driver, I kept a substantial distance (well, I tried to but it's not very easy when someone's repeatedly slamming on the brakes). I've seen him out and about doing it in various situations, along with other ridiculous things.
> 
> You say some people need to use the roads, but then again some people can't pass their test, so they can't use it. If this guy took his test tomorrow I can guarantee you he'd fail miserably. Therefore why does he deserve to be on the road any more than a nervous teenager who failed their test due to one tiny error because they were in a state on the day but actually being a substantially better driver on the whole?


Nervous teenager = not likely employed/going out vs someone who needs to drive just to get by.

Again, so what if they brake? If it affects you, you're far too close. Not to mention, when I had the m3, overtaking was hardly an issue, though tbh it's not that much of an issue in the 350z either.


----------



## Beatman

Drivers who can't judge distance or read the road :-(


----------



## PugIain

Beatman said:


> Drivers who can't judge distance or read the road :-(


You mean like the *** who decided earlier, that despite there being 2 tonne of Peugeot 100 yards away that he would pull out of his drive.
With a ****ing trailer behind him? Which coincidentally had an unsecured settee in it.


----------



## Kerr

I did sim racing online for years and it is surprising how much it did replicate the real world. 

However on iracing you were graded by licence based on your safety and ability to drive various cars. 

You were also rated on your performance in races and all the stats were available for all to read. 

The forum was forever awash with people moaning about the standard of driving during the racing. 

Click on their profile and it was often a newer driver with a low rated licence, poor safety record and forever involved in accidents which apparently weren't their fault. 

Their target was always the faster, safer and higher rated drivers who were proven over a long long time. 

Watching these new drivers they would take huge risks and position their car in positions it shouldn't really be. When it all went wrong it was never their fault. 

Excuse after excuse and finger pointing. Aggression built and they became more and more of a liability. 

Even though facts proved that they were the danger and not the people who they were getting involved in they would never accept it. 

It just came across as they were just a bit jealous of the better drivers.


----------



## jimboxl

I was stuck behind an elderly Gent in a Corsa tonight on an A class road (60mph limit) who was doing 30 - driving conditions were atrocious so he would maybe have been driving to the conditions as is his right. The M3 driver who blasted past him in the face of oncoming traffic most certainly wasn't though. 
I drive in excess of 700 miles per week, see all kinds of truly crap driving and never allow myself to react to the selfishness/carelessness of other drivers, to whoever made the point regarding "vehicle body language" - if we were all taught to be able to read it then there would be so many less accidents on our roads as 90% of the time I can preempt what the driver(s) in front of me are going to do.
I am not making myself out to be a great driver here, just someone who is aware of what is happening around them and who can look more than 3 car lengths in front of them (and that is what annoys me - people who are coming up behind a vehicle which is clearly travelling much slower than them reallising that they are about to rear end it and swerving out into the 2nd lane of a motorway). 
Also people who don't realise an emergency vehicle is approaching from behind (with blues and two's) until it is completely filling their rear view ornaments (most drivers call them mirrors).


----------



## Beatman

PugIain said:


> You mean like the *** who decided earlier, that despite there being 2 tonne of Peugeot 100 yards away that he would pull out of his drive.
> With a ****ing trailer behind him? Which coincidentally had an unsecured settee in it.


 Hst be part of the group that also stop at roundabouts when there's nothing coming


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Worst types of drivers for me are:

*Tailgaters* (dangerous & brainless idiots who don't know about stopping distances.)
*Slow Drivers* - Always have hated them, I just cannot tolerate being stuck behind them no matter what I try to try cool myself.
*Bus Drivers* - (My worst hate about driving) Why drive at 19MPH in a 30MPH zone? Don't you look in your mirrors to see the 2 mile tailback you've created behind you? :wall:  
*Lorry Drivers* - (My 2nd worst hate about driving) They just crawl along at 20MPH UNDER the speed limit creating a lot of congestion behind them. :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:
*People Who Don't Indicate* - Just plain lazy IMO.


----------



## msb

Impatient audi and merc drivers, middle lane hoggers and silly idiots who sit at 54mph causing chaos for all the truck drivers limited to 56mph


----------



## msb

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Worst types of drivers for me are:
> 
> *Tailgaters* (dangerous & brainless idiots who don't know about stopping distances.)
> *Slow Drivers* - Always have hated them, I just cannot tolerate being stuck behind them no matter what I try to try cool myself.
> *Bus Drivers* - (My worst hate about driving) Why drive at 19MPH in a 30MPH zone? Don't you look in your mirrors to see the 2 mile tailback you've created behind you? :wall:
> *Lorry Drivers* - (My 2nd worst hate about driving) They just crawl along at 20MPH UNDER the speed limit creating a lot of congestion behind them. :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:
> *People Who Don't Indicate* - Just plain lazy IMO.


Agree with most of what you've said apart from lorry drivers, they don't have a choice they are restricted by law,not through choice, besides which 44 tonne can do more than enough damage doing 50mph, its horrific to think what they could do if derestricted and doing 70/80mph


----------



## Shinyvec

Thinking with most road problems I and the wife have had its Audi drivers that seem to be the worst, this is my thoughts and not to be shot down in flames or a hate campaign


----------



## Blueberry

Brainless idiots who have no concern for other road users except themselves and put other people's lives at risk. 

Such an idiot did something like this the other day. On a B road and approaching a junction which has chevrons in the middle of the road as there is a filter lane for oncoming traffic to turn right. Time and time again, the number of drivers who think this is just an opportunity to overtake as many cars as they possibly can and then force their way in, in front of you causing you to break to let them in because traffic is now approaching in the opposite direction. 

I was once turning right across traffic at this same junction. Its a 60 zone. I was indicating in plenty of time, had committed my manoeuvre into the filter lane and was just about to complete my turn when in my wing mirror, I spotted a moron came speeding past me, overtaking me, when I'm in the filter lane. Something made me look again in the mirror as I was committed to my turn and slammed on. Had my mum in the car at the time and I literally sat, not moving for a good 3 or 4 minutes because I was just so close to being slammed into, side on, by a car doing far on excess of 60mph. It really shook me up and it really makes me angry when morons like that have no consideration for others. Selfish, selfish people


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I seem to attract A3 2.0 TDI drivers on the motorway with something to prove. They are constantly up my chuffer with their bags of torque.

Shame I have more. And double the BHP.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Mx5 drivers.....(especially the one's in green droptops)....who don't like audi drivers...............


----------



## IanA

People who are ignorant or inconsiderate on the roads, driving with fog lights on when it is not even dark let alone foggy, not indicating to turn off, just assuming other drivers will anticipate their intentions, tailgaters, or those who think a red traffic light doesn't apply to them


----------



## MA3RC

Anybody who drive's one of these, especially in the horrible burgundy colour


----------



## IanA

S1600Marc said:


> Anybody who drive's one of these, especially in the horrible burgundy colour


:lol:


----------



## voon

It's harmless compared to the old Multiplas etc


----------



## stangalang

The ignorant, simple,you will find they are the ones that do EVERYTHING wrong, drive in the middle lane but flip off those who are frustrated behind, park badly but complain about others being "too close", rubber neck but complain about traffic, try to bully their way in but complain about others aggressiveness who stand their ground. It is a sad fact these people take zero responsibility for anything they do in life, be it motoring or not. It's not age, race, sex, it's ignorance and found EVERYWHERE! A huge contributor to the fact I want to get off the road more than ever


----------



## RisingPower

voon said:


> It's harmless compared to the old Multiplas etc


Now you've done it, el pasty face will be here


----------



## IanA

stangalang said:


> The ignorant, simple,you will find they are the ones that do EVERYTHING wrong, drive in the middle lane but flip off those who are frustrated behind, park badly but complain about others being "too close", rubber neck but complain about traffic, try to bully their way in but complain about others aggressiveness who stand their ground. It is a sad fact these people take zero responsibility for anything they do in life, be it motoring or not. It's not age, race, sex, it's ignorance and found EVERYWHERE! A huge contributor to the fact I want to get off the road more than ever


Spot on mate :thumb:


----------



## msb

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Mx5 drivers.....(especially the one's in green droptops)....who don't like audi drivers...............


Cool mines BLUE


----------



## The Cueball

not limited to the below:

road users that can't work out what merge in turn means, and how the zip system works. these morons insist on causing hold ups by queing 100 million miles in 1 lane instead of just working it out...

it's very simple: use all available lanes right up to the closure. then merge in turn, just like a zip work on your jacket to get through the roadworks... it's not rocket science FFS... :wall:

other pet hates are road users that try and hurt me when on my bike by not allowing me to filter - yes momos, this is legal.... and funnily enough, after they have tried to kill you using their big metal cage, they're not quite as hard when you smash their window and try to drag then out of said cage... 

what's with the people that do 40 mph EVERYWHERE?!?! :lol:... motorway, 20 zone... doesn't matter to these reprobates... they are being safe!!

anyone that honestly believes that speed kills.... seriously?!!? get a clue.

and finally... my number 1 pet hate are all these "driving gods" usually found either online or in a pub... they may be wearing a 'team' jacket or hat... that need, that can't live without, that berate anyone that doesn't have a RWD, 'proper' car... nothing on earth is fast or a sports car that isn't RWD... and they're a "driver" so they need it....

pity then they can neither drive, use it in the rain, go round corners or work it without the 50 PC do-gooder 'safety' aids... that's it Michael... you're still a god though.... kn0bs

this umbrella also extends to anyone who thinks that just because their car has 2 or 3 doors, this means that it is a sportcar.... 

and their 'sportscar' with it's RWD and 50 sex-driver-safety aids is obviously a lot faster than my motorbike.... that's only a 1.2 after all......

apart from these people, and maybe a few other muppets... I'm pretty happy!!! :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

msb said:


> Cool mines BLUE


Lol,i was only joking dude:wave:


----------



## nick.s

Don't get me started on this subject......I'll kill the server bandwidth if I do!


----------



## Guest

Well for me it has to be:

The tailgater - Brainless, inconsiderate and damm right dangerous. 

The person who doesn't indicate - Anybody approaching a junction or roundabout when there is other road users present, has no excuse not to tell me where the hell they are going. Usually I put my hands in the air to receive a finger in return... So I receive a finger because you can't drive? How nice!

The person who can't grasp clutch control - Your sitting a safe distance from the vehicle in front at traffic lights and woooow, they move back a shocking amount before actually grasping the cars bite point. You've almost followed through at the fact they have almost rolled back into your car. 

The person who can't park - Everybody's biggest nightmare. I've now resorted to parking miles away at Tesco/Asda intentionally to try to miss a dent or scratch on my silky smooth paintwork. It's bloody horrific how many people can simply not park correctly. 

So there you have my type of nightmare drivers


----------



## Fac

......


----------



## ncd

People with no road sense or aware of what is going on around them, whether it be car drivers, van driver, cyclists, lorry drivers, pedestrians etc, etc.....


----------



## J1ODY A

Women drivers... End of


----------



## S63

Fac said:


> I could go on...


You've left someone out?

What about drunks and. "Potheads"


----------



## Guest

Fac said:


> Seem to be getting a bit frustrated by old boys in mondeos at the moment.
> 
> Boy racers soon learn their place, not an issue..
> 
> I avoid the times of day when the old go get their cat food from tescon.
> 
> Since doing the school run full time its plain that the adorable school run mums really are sheet, they hesitate so so much then do the most stupid and bizarre manoeuvres that cause blockage.
> 
> People in Toyotas, I tend to keep my distance. Crap at fluid driving and unpredictable.
> 
> Agree that the I gotta have this people carrier cos of my nine offspring brigade are retarded.
> 
> Fat people, selfish and wallowy, ruin the flow wherever they go.
> 
> A lot of audis seem to wanna compare and try and get pushy.
> 
> I'm a prick sometimes.....simply because I just drive, people don't seem to think ahead and haven't worked out whats going on and by the time they have I'm gone...people tend to feel inadequate at these times and feel the need to compensate either verbally or gesturing or worse, getting aggressive n dangerous with their car, tut tut silly them lol..
> 
> Someone said its just ignorance but, it's deeper than that, it's speed of thought and judgement. A LOT of slow thinkers have fast cars.
> 
> I could go on...


The most judgmental post I have ever read.

Toyota drivers.... Thats really not pacific enough in the slightest.

Fat people.... ?!

Boy racers..... Now Im 25, my mate the same. He's been working for stagecoach as a bus driver since he was 19. He's now progressed so much he's now working for a private long distance travelling coach company in Edinburgh. He loves his cars and has had loads of the usual fast cars. He recently had to downgrade due to buy a house and drives a 206 GTI that he's put on coilovers etc etc. Now correct me if I'm wrong but not all boyracers are terrible drivers. The amount of training and courses he goes on yearly is insane. I would comfortably say, I feel safe in a car with him because he drives properly and safely even when pushing on.

Thought I would point this out, that judging someone of what they drive/look like or judging there car is absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## msb

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Lol,i was only joking dude:wave:


no worries,:thumb:can't tar everyone with the same brush, mate of mine owns an R8 and is a exellent driver,unfortunatley the audi drivers i generally refer to is the arrogant pricks in their repmobiles that think they are better and faster than everything else, having said that there is alot of merc drivers with this attitude as well, driving for a living these are the two main makes that generally i see doing stupid **** on a daily basis


----------



## Benn

Bristle Hound said:


> Just out of interest, how old are you Benn?


I'm 31.
Been a van driver for 6 years, it's really opened my eyes to how bad alot of people drive.
I pride myself on good driving as it's a skill,


----------



## Naddy37

msb said:


> having said that there is alot of merc drivers with this attitude as well, driving for a living these are the two main makes that generally i see doing stupid **** on a daily basis


Not _all_ Merc drivers are the same you know....


----------



## Kerr

Benn said:


> I'm 31.
> Been a van driver for 6 years, it's really opened my eyes to how bad alot of people drive.
> I pride myself on good driving as it's a skill,


Oh the irony.

Is the van white?


----------



## msb

neilos said:


> Not _all_ Merc drivers are the same you know....


i know:thumb: theres good and bad regardless of what they are driving


----------



## S63

aaronfife said:


> The most judgmental post I have ever read.
> 
> Toyota drivers.... Thats really not pacific enough in the slightest.
> 
> Fat people.... ?!
> 
> Boy racers..... Now Im 25, my mate the same. He's been working for stagecoach as a bus driver since he was 19. He's now progressed so much he's now working for a private long distance travelling coach company in Edinburgh. He loves his cars and has had loads of the usual fast cars. He recently had to downgrade due to buy a house and drives a 206 GTI that he's put on coilovers etc etc. Now correct me if I'm wrong but not all boyracers are terrible drivers. The amount of training and courses he goes on yearly is insane. I would comfortably say, I feel safe in a car with him because he drives properly and safely even when pushing on.
> 
> Thought I would point this out, that judging someone of what they drive/look like or judging there car is absolutely ludicrous.


You've fallen into the same trap as me, responding to a troll that has yet to be banned, best ignored until he/she is.:thumb:


----------



## ICF

This has already been said but it drives my crazy.
People who drive with fog light on when it's not :doubleshofoggy:doublesho


----------



## shane_ctr

Old people but worst drivers by a long way the police seen a lot of appalling driving


----------



## bigmc

I agree, general plod in the panda car are shocking.


----------



## RobertUtley

Saw a copper do a u turn with oncoming traffic no lights or sirens poor old lady nearly wrote her car off as the panda car didnt quite make it it then drove off after reversing into the main road after not making it and driving off no apology nothing!


----------



## S63

Boy racers, old people, fat people, women drivers,Merc drivers, Audi drivers, BMW drivers, Toyota drivers, Hyundai drivers, Datsun drivers, bikers, police drivers, taxi drivers, bus drivers, lorry drivers.

That just about covers a large percentage of DW members at some time or another.

Funny how very few comment on those that drive regularly under the influence of alcohol/ drugs. No comments at all about those that drive without a licence,insurance, tax, MOT, legal ownership. Far worse should you be a fat old man driving a BMW.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Funny that everyone moaning about the Police's driving

Me thinks you wouldn't mind how they drive if you needed them REALLY quickly

I think a lot of people forget that Police Officers, especially those who drive the panda cars, are driving in the most hostile enviroment, urban driving.

Not only do they have to sometimes, as emergencies dictate, have to exceed the speed limits in urban enviroments, they have to be listening to the radio and added to that the stress of never knowing what you're going to face when you eventually arrive at said emergency.

Added to that you have people by their own stupidity of deliberate actions, refuse to move out of the way when the 2 tones are blaring, blue lights flashing and headlights are flashing on the Police cars

Lay off 'em folks they do a good job

When was the last time you heard someone praise a Police Officer? I can't remember. They seem ALWAYS to get bad mouthed / press

Funny, the ones who moan most about 'em tend to be the ones on the phone first calling them 

Merry Christmas! :wave:


----------



## Kerr

Bristle Hound said:


> Funny that everyone moaning about the Police's driving.
> 
> When was the last time you heard someone praise a Police Officer? I can't remember. They seem ALWAYS to get bad mouthed / press
> 
> Funny, the ones who moan most about 'em tend to be the ones on the phone first calling them
> 
> Merry Christmas! :wave:


You are right.

My partner is a WPC and I phone her a lot.

She is an awful driver but a good girlfriend.

Is that good enough praise?


----------



## S63

I remember when there was a traffic cop on this forum, he was a revered and respected member whos' knowledge and insight to his work was of great value and interest to many here. Turn your back and get stabbed.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Some interesting observations here.

My main problem is that everyone in front of me drives too slow & everyone behind me drives too fast.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

msb said:


> no worries,:thumb:can't tar everyone with the same brush, mate of mine owns an R8 and is a exellent driver,unfortunatley the audi drivers i generally refer to is the arrogant pricks in their repmobiles that think they are better and faster than everything else, having said that there is alot of merc drivers with this attitude as well, driving for a living these are the two main makes that generally i see doing stupid **** on a daily basis


Cool mate,i know where your'e coming from,i agree with you about the reps though.Another group of drivers which i find quite aggresive are minicab drivers specially round my way in london a few i know personally are just nutters


----------



## RisingPower

neilos said:


> Not _all_ Merc drivers are the same you know....


Yes they are, especially those who also drive smart cars


----------



## voon

The_Bouncer said:


> My main problem is that everyone in front of me drives too slow & everyone behind me drives too fast.


That's usually true  Congestions are also usually only bad at the front, at the end, they're endurable. And I hate it if people get too close to me in the front


----------



## RisingPower

S63 said:


> Far worse should you be a fat old man driving a BMW.


But you drive a merc don't you?


----------



## S63

RisingPower said:


> But you drive a merc don't you?


Use to, plus an Audi, and a 740!

Guilty on all counts, although nobody has slated chauffeurs yet, only a matter of time.


----------



## jimbo1

Kerr said:


> You are right.
> 
> My partner is a WPC and I phone her a lot.
> 
> She is an awful driver but a good girlfriend.
> 
> Is that good enough praise?


So do the handcuffs get used a lot indoors then???
:lol::lol:


----------



## RisingPower

S63 said:


> Use to, plus an Audi, and a 740!
> 
> Guilty on all counts, although nobody has slated chauffeurs yet, only a matter of time.


They're ****ing rubbish drivers them, so slow and they all wear flat caps


----------



## Naddy37

RisingPower said:


> Yes they are, especially those who also drive smart cars


Not anymore I don't, so ner ner....



S63 said:


> although nobody has slated chauffeurs yet, only a matter of time.


Oh, indeed, give it time.....


----------



## Daffy

avit88 said:


> so you hate 90% of motorists who have a 9-5 job and need to be somewhere then...:lol:
> 
> sounds like a policemans answer to me, but I totally agree on the mobile phone thing.


So if a child runs out in front of you and you are doing 35 because 'your in a hurry' and you kill them you won't feel any guilt that by travelling 5mph slower could have saved their life and you would arrive at your destination 1 or 2 minutes later. I have a 9-5 job I just make sure I leave enough time to get where I need to.
Thats the impatient and irresponsible world of today for you. Not a policeman I just have a consciouness (spelt wrong) and if I stick to 30 then at least I am making it safer for others.


----------



## RisingPower

neilos said:


> Not anymore I don't, so ner ner....
> ..


Ahh is it a hot pink micra now?


----------



## Rayner

Daffy said:


> So if a child runs out in front of you and you are doing 35 because 'your in a hurry' and you kill them you won't feel any guilt that by travelling 5mph slower could have saved their life and you would arrive at your destination 1 or 2 minutes later. I have a 9-5 job I just make sure I leave enough time to get where I need to.
> Thats the impatient and irresponsible world of today for you. Not a policeman I just have a consciouness (spelt wrong) and if I stick to 30 then at least I am making it safer for others.


Well people should teach their children not to run out into roads:lol:

30 mph limit really is somewhere I try to stick to. When I say 'try' I don't mean its that hard but I don't drive around looking at my speedo.

I think pretty much every driver type on the road has been covered now haven't they?

So to sum up everyone hates each other when they get on the road...


----------



## S63

Guess I should add my list of labelled horrors when I was driving in London.

Rickshaws and their kamikaze pedallers, Smart cars with a pole mounted camera on the roof, Cycling yummy mummies with children being towed in some form of lethal contraption, Lamborghinis with Middle Eastern number plates, all members of the British Army that ride horses three abreast during peak rush hour in Park Lane, first timers on Boris bikes, and last but not least all the plumbers, electricians, builders with Blue Badges


----------



## RisingPower

rayner said:


> Well people should teach their children not to run out into roads:lol:
> 
> 30 mph limit really is somewhere I try to stick to. When I say 'try' I don't mean its that hard but I don't drive around looking at my speedo.
> 
> I think pretty much every driver type on the road has been covered now haven't they?
> 
> So to sum up everyone hates each other when they get on the road...


There is trying to stick to, then just these muppets who drive at the same speed everywhere.


----------



## Naddy37

RisingPower said:


> Ahh is it a hot pink micra now?


Jealous are we? Come down and you can take it for a spin....:argie:



S63 said:


> Guess I should add my list of labelled horrors when I was driving in London.
> 
> Rickshaws and their kamikaze pedallers


They are a PITA, especially around Leicester Square.


----------



## shane_ctr

bigmc said:


> I agree, general plod in the panda car are shocking.


Agree but traffic police are not much better


----------



## sohail99

Willows-dad said:


> The best thing my instructor ever taught me was " expect every body else to be an idiot ". It works, and I'm hardly ever surprised.


Haha! Same here!

It helps me predict which way he's gonna turn and so I can avoid collision etc.

Here's a video from my dash cam showing 2 of these bad drivers!


----------



## Alzak

I have few types of shi...te drivers 
-White van drivers(get to point of destination for any price)
-Woman MPV driver (Mine is bigger than Yours so I can do whatever I want)
-HID lights drivers (Mine lights are better than Yours and I do not blind myself so fine for me)


----------



## RisingPower

neilos said:


> Jealous are we? Come down and you can take it for a spin....:argie:
> 
> They are a PITA, especially around Leicester Square.


Only if you've got some curling tongs


----------



## bruce92

middle lane drivers, fog light drivers, cant parkers and the ones that have no clue as to what is behind them due to the lack of use of their mirrors


----------



## Benn

Kerr said:


> Oh the irony.
> 
> Is the van white?


Not really. Not all drivers do. I don't, even if i get angry. Which i do at the people who get in the way and hold me up while i work.. Where as they are out bimbling about shopping and such...


----------



## Kerr

Benn said:


> Not really. Not all drivers do. I don't, even if i get angry. Which i do at the people who get in the way and hold me up while i work.. Where as they are out bimbling about shopping and such...


It was said is jest.

Normally van drivers come high on the list of targeted drivers.


----------



## TANNER23

Micra drivers!
I never let a micra out in traffic anymore. 
If you do you can garuntee that at some point in your journey they will hold you up and probably show you some terrible driving such as stopping at islands with nothing coming, getting straight in the outside lane on a dual carriageway etc!


----------



## Naddy37

TANNER23 said:


> Micra drivers!
> I never let a micra out in traffic anymore.
> !


Not _all_ Micra drivers are the same you know...


----------



## RisingPower

neilos said:


> Not _all_ Micra drivers are the same you know...


Yes they are


----------



## Naddy37

RisingPower said:


> Yes they are


Are you stalking me...:lol:


----------



## MattDuffy88

Anyone who treats me any differently due to driving a modified car!
We're not all speed demon boy racers! Some of us care too much about theirs and everyone elses cars :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

neilos said:


> Are you stalking me...:lol:


Oh yes


----------



## Naddy37

As one of my instructors once said. Imagine your car is a bubble, and you don't want that bubble to burst.

Trouble is, certain van drivers and Vauxhall drivers can't seem to grasp this concept..


----------



## Benn

Kerr said:


> It was said is jest.
> 
> Normally van drivers come high on the list of targeted drivers.


Sorry i know it was, sadly alot of van drivers are dicks, but if the are paid by drop, you need to get in and out fast...


----------



## alan hanson

the norm as been mentioned:

lack of indicators
middle lane hoggers
women in 4x4
people joining dual carriage ways/motor ways (appreciate this can be a scary time for some) but why slow down when its clear affecting everyone behind and leaving them stranded
old people hate to say it but jesus they either just tootle around 20mph under the limit and seem to have the mentality of im old done my bit dont care you owe me

main hate when you stop behind a parked car to let someone through and they dont say thank you that really gets to me


----------



## Fac

.....


----------



## Naddy37

> FYI I'm killing this account


ta ta....:wave:


----------



## Johnboy82

A few observations here. 

Coming from a motor claims background, The worst drivers out there are the ignorant hands down. Its the whole "Its not my fault, I've been driving for x years and never had an accident" crowd that are really bad. Poor lane discipline causing accidents and then the comment "but I've always done it like that and never had an accident before". There are alot of drivers on the road that just shouldn't be driving. Not enough road knowledge or common sense and driving about oblivious to everyone else on the road. Terrible to listen to at times as even when presented with facts, they don't accept responsibility.

Definitely in my experience, its the IGNORANT, that are the worst drivers of all.


----------



## Alex_225

It's hard to say a specific type of driver as I've seen some shocking driving from white van drivers, boy races, mum's driving kids and the elderly. 

Some of the worst and most aggressive driving I've seen has been middle aged men who have this 'I've been driving 20 years and therefore am a perfect driver'. 

To give you an example, I approach and enter a small roundabout as a car approaches the other side with it's right indicator going. I'm at the roundabout first so proceed across. Mr 40 something enters the roundabout and goes to cut across in front of me the wrong way round the roundabout. He then beeps me and starts making w*nker gestures at me. Clearly under the impression I should have stopped and let him turn yet I was at the junction before him and if he'd gone round the roundabout correctly he'd have simply come round behind my car with no problem. 

I've seen similar things happen before, not even involving me but again middle aged men who make a mistake like all humans do, one beep from another driver and they go off on one. 

The worst drivers are the ones who can't admit to making a mistake so therefore go their entire driving lives thinking they are right!

**Funny I've just read the post above which came in in between me starting my post and hitting the post button**


----------



## RisingPower

Johnboy82 said:


> A few observations here.
> 
> Coming from a motor claims background, The worst drivers out there are the ignorant hands down. Its the whole "Its not my fault, I've been driving for x years and never had an accident" crowd that are really bad. Poor lane discipline causing accidents and then the comment "but I've always done it like that and never had an accident before". There are alot of drivers on the road that just shouldn't be driving. Not enough road knowledge or common sense and driving about oblivious to everyone else on the road. Terrible to listen to at times as even when presented with facts, they don't accept responsibility.
> 
> Definitely in my experience, its the IGNORANT, that are the worst drivers of all.


If only policing was more based on that.


----------



## Derekh929

Kingshaun2k said:


> What do you all think are the worst type of drivers to en counter, i think its boy racers but the thing i hate more than them seems to be BMW drivers. Most of them seem to be idiots that cant drive to save their own life!


Wow my wife has called me an idiot know someone because I drive a BMW:lol: can't drive :lol: I started driving at age 10 tractors diggers , motorbike racing , had car age 11 and had approx 7 uptill age 17 all rear drive going round the quarry on shingle tracks most side on then used to manage to pull wheelie on Scrabler for 1m changing gear, then drove every weekend there was snow to Strathdon Sking in Opel manta rear drive and when winters were winter all safely but fun if you think as you Own a bmw makes you think this you may be jealous , all the best Derek the idiot BMW driver that can't drive:lol:


----------



## Kingshaun2k

Derekh929 said:


> Wow my wife has called me an idiot know someone because I drive a BMW:lol: can't drive :lol: I started driving at age 10 tractors diggers , motorbike racing , had car age 11 and had approx 7 uptill age 17 all rear drive going round the quarry on shingle tracks most side on then used to manage to pull wheelie on Scrabler for 1m changing gear, then drove every weekend there was snow to Strathdon Sking in Opel manta rear drive and when winters were winter all safely but fun if you think as you Own a bmw makes you think this you may be jealous , all the best Derek the idiot BMW driver that can't drive:lol:


Why would i be jealous of people owning a BMW? They've never been a car i'd actually want to buy.


----------



## Kerr

Kingshaun2k said:


> Why would i be jealous of people owning a BMW? They've never been a car i'd actually want to buy.


What do you drive out of interest?

I've got you down as Corsa, Saxo or Fiesta driver.


----------



## Kingshaun2k

Kerr said:


> What do you drive out of interest?
> 
> I've got you down as Corsa, Saxo or Fiesta driver.


Guessing youve done your research ;-) Fiesta ST which was my girlfriends choice. I wanted the Focus RS but she said it would be to big for her and couldnt we really couldnt afford it at the time seeing as we just purchased a house last year with a big deposit being put down. I don't drive like an idiot on the roads either because i'd have to much to lose if i lost my license.


----------



## willwander

People who deliberately try ram me off my motorbike. Happens a lot!
People who pull out on me on my motorbike, (nearly every car driver)
Old women who rev the **** off their micras when setting off.
Yummy mummys and young 17 year old posh birds in fancy minis who are, texting, doing their makeup and driving fast because they are sooo busy and self absorbed/self important


----------



## Kerr

Kingshaun2k said:


> Guessing youve done your research ;-) Fiesta ST which was my girlfriends choice. I wanted the Focus RS but she said it would be to big for her and couldnt we really couldnt afford it at the time seeing as we just purchased a house last year with a big deposit being put down. I don't drive like an idiot on the roads either because i'd have to much to lose if i lost my license.


I just stereotyped you from what I see on the road and what you've posted.


----------



## Kingshaun2k

willwander said:


> People who deliberately try ram me off my motorbike. Happens a lot!
> People who pull out on me on my motorbike, (nearly every car driver)
> Old women who rev the **** off their micras when setting off.
> Yummy mummys and young 17 year old posh birds in fancy minis who are, texting, doing their makeup and driving fast because they are sooo busy and self absorbed/self important


True about the motorbikes not alot of people look out for them. I've lost a mate because someone pulled out on him and wiped him off the bike which resulted him in breaking his neck and he didnt survive.


----------



## willwander

Kingshaun2k said:


> True about the motorbikes not alot of people look out for them. I've lost a mate because someone pulled out on him and wiped him off the bike which resulted him in breaking his neck and he didnt survive.


Sorry to hear that dude 

Just a reminder to everyone, please look out for motorbikes, not all of us are nutters and we are very vulnerable, and please don't try ram us off the road, I've no idea why people do this, it's unbelievable, but it happens far too often


----------



## RisingPower

Kingshaun2k said:


> Why would i be jealous of people owning a BMW? They've never been a car i'd actually want to buy.


:lol::lol::lol:

Perish the thought someone may not aspire to owning a bmw.

Though, I wouldn't mind a csl.


----------



## RisingPower

willwander said:


> Sorry to hear that dude
> 
> Just a reminder to everyone, please look out for motorbikes, not all of us are nutters and we are very vulnerable, and please don't try ram us off the road, I've no idea why people do this, it's unbelievable, but it happens far too often


The problem is, a lot are and don't think the highway code applies. You'd really think they'd be aware of how vulnerable they are.

I think really, you should be looking out for everything on the road, not just motorbikes.


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Perish the thought someone may not aspire to owning a bmw.
> 
> Though, I wouldn't mind a csl.


I doubt many people aspire to own a BMW.

If money wasn't an option I would be driving a Ferrari, Lamborghini, Bugatt or something of that nature.

Bmw, Audi, Mercedes are all good brands that make good cars to suit many drivers needs and budgets.

The least enjoyable aspect of owning the above is other road users attitudes.

How having a German car can incite anger against you is nothing short of embarrassing.

That type of person needs to sit back and question why they do get so upset. It isn't natural behaviour.


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> I doubt many people aspire to own a BMW.
> 
> If money wasn't an option I would be driving a Ferrari, Lamborghini, Bugatt or something of that nature.
> 
> Bmw, Audi, Mercedes are all good brands that make good cars to suit many drivers needs and budgets.
> 
> The least enjoyable aspect of owning the above is other road users attitudes.
> 
> How having a German car can incite anger against you is nothing short of embarrassing.
> 
> That type of person needs to sit back and question why they do get so upset. It isn't natural behaviour.


Maybe I did notice people's attitudes to the m3 were different to the 350z, but tbh, I don't see why that should bother anyone.

I don't think I've seen anger being incited by any german car, more the way a car is being driven. Maybe with the fact that so many people buy german cars, that alone is the reason why people notice any bad driving on their part more easily?

They do make a wide variety of cars to suit different people, but generally their audience isn't unusual, specific groups. Take a golf for example, it's about as mass market as you can get.

I'm not really into brands personally, either it's a good car or not. Chevrolet, now teamed with various far east companies, still make corvettes and I love corvettes.


----------



## willwander

Kerr said:


> I doubt many people aspire to own a BMW.....


Well...maybe one of these...









Detail thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289981


----------



## RisingPower

willwander said:


> Well...maybe one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289981


It's certainly quite gorgeous, but, I still love the 67 mustang more, it's just the proportions and curves, I prefer the angledness of the tang.

Where's the right side mirror too?


----------



## cheechy

These threads are a way of letting off steam and not much else IMO. 

Saying that here are my most up to date hates are  :

1. People who don't "steer" round roundabouts with multiple lanes. Much easier to go straight on is it not? _Oh wait where did you come from (flip, swear etc etc)_ 
2. Not having a go on the whole but motorbikes going between fast moving lanes of traffic. I'm meaning 40mph and above here. Its dangerous and it does my head in that I've got to think about invisible lane markings in-between the ones that are already there. Grr!
3. Stereotypes of driver types, Audi / BMW / 4x4 / women etc. Plenty of this in here but everyone is different!


----------



## Kingshaun2k

Looks like i'm not the only one 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/8058959/BMW-drivers-are-angriest-on-road.html

And for peoples peace of mind i don't treat BMW drivers differently on the road <3


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> Maybe I did notice people's attitudes to the m3 were different to the 350z, but tbh, I don't see why that should bother anyone.
> 
> I don't think I've seen anger being incited by any german car, more the way a car is being driven. Maybe with the fact that so many people buy german cars, that alone is the reason why people notice any bad driving on their part more easily?
> 
> They do make a wide variety of cars to suit different people, but generally their audience isn't unusual, specific groups. Take a golf for example, it's about as mass market as you can get.
> 
> I'm not really into brands personally, either it's a good car or not. Chevrolet, now teamed with various far east companies, still make corvettes and I love corvettes.


I'm not into brands at all either.

The 335i is my first ever BMW and it was bought by chance after not even considering one until I stumbled across it.

All things considered I don't think there is anything that offers so much value for money on the secondhand car market.

I plan to change car next year and I will consider another BMW, although it isn't my first choice, but many factors will be taken into account before I make my final decision.

I drive quite a few cars and drive them all the same. Nothing I do changes but the drivers around me do.

Simple things like showing manners in a car park disappear. They haven't observed you driving or seen you do anything bad, but more cars will make sure you wait.

Where you try and merge into traffic fairly you get more drivers squeezing up to close the space.

Try driving an original Mini and everybody lets you go first

Thinking about the amount of cars keyed posted on this site. I seem to remember quite a few BMWs coming up in recent months.

A few other people I know seem to find their Audi TTs targeted for vandalism.

BMW are mass market cars. Anyone can buy one today. The 3 series is one of the best selling cars in the UK.

It seems to be the case that BMW drivers view their car differently than non BMW drivers perceive we do.


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> I'm not into brands at all either.
> 
> The 335i is my first ever BMW and it was bought by chance after not even considering one until I stumbled across it.
> 
> All things considered I don't think there is anything that offers so much value for money on the secondhand car market.
> 
> I plan to change car next year and I will consider another BMW, although it isn't my first choice, but many factors will be taken into account before I make my final decision.
> 
> I drive quite a few cars and drive them all the same. Nothing I do changes but the drivers around me do.
> 
> Simple things like showing manners in a car park disappear. They haven't observed you driving or seen you do anything bad, but more cars will make sure you wait.
> 
> Where you try and merge into traffic fairly you get more drivers squeezing up to close the space.
> 
> Try driving an original Mini and everybody lets you go first
> 
> Thinking about the amount of cars keyed posted on this site. I seem to remember quite a few BMWs coming up in recent months.
> 
> A few other people I know seem to find their Audi TTs targeted for vandalism.
> 
> BMW are mass market cars. Anyone can buy one today. The 3 series is one of the best selling cars in the UK.
> 
> It seems to be the case that BMW drivers view their car differently than non BMW drivers perceive we do.


It's not value for money for me, I think, though a vette does seem like an awful lot of car for the money.

Can't say I remember noticing that in the m3, especially merging in.

My m3 was keyed though. Guess it was the kind of car that attracts that sort of attention, but there are right pricks around here anyways.

You did seem to get people right up your ass, but that was the case with most cars.

There are a lot of people who view german cars in a certain way, just because generally they're slightly more luxury cars than other similar cars on the market and they are completely and utterly ignorant.


----------



## alan_mcc

Old people, and clueless middle aged women.


----------



## Derekh929

Kingshaun2k said:


> Why would i be jealous of people owning a BMW? They've never been a car i'd actually want to buy.


Well it may difficult for you when your girlfriends wants a BM you will have to eat humble pie :lol: as she seems to wear the trousers in the car department , does she co drive you :lol 
I quote I have a Feasta ST but I wanted a Focus RS , glad your girl friend has good taste in cars at least, as she seems to be the :driver:


----------



## Kingshaun2k

Derekh929 said:


> Well it may difficult for you when your girlfriends wants a BM you will have to eat humble pie :lol: as she seems to wear the trousers in the car department , does she co drive you :lol
> I quote I have a Feasta ST but I wanted a Focus RS , glad your girl friend has good taste in cars at least, as she seems to be the :driver:


She's not interested in them either to be honest, she prefers the Audi TT. You'd rather have the Fiesta ST over a Focus RS?


----------



## DaveA11en

Vauxhall Insignia and Taxi Drivers are the worst in my book. Or when I'm on my motorbike and people just pull out in front of me. Thats annoying. And scary.


----------



## nick3814

Got to agree with Taxi drivers. They are the worse!! Think they own the road as they're on it so much, you'd think that would make them better. 

Citroen Picasso's all driven by twits....!


----------



## Teddy

1) Nissan Micras - the worst driven car in the world
2) Nissan Note and Qashqais always have front fog lights on
3) People who can't drive between white lines on roads
4) People who think side lights are fine for darkness
5) People who get into the right hand lane on dual carriageways because they are turning right in 3 miles time
6) People who join the motorway and jump straight into lane 2 or 3 
7) People who sit alongside me at exactly the same speed on motorways blocking me in when I reach a car in front
8) People who sit in lane 2 while I catch them up in lane 1 - do I go down the inside or do 2 lanes changes to go past?
9) People with only one headlight working
10) People changing lanes into peoples blindspots - i.e. I'm going from lane 3 into 2. Car is in lane 1 - I always drop into lane 2 ahead of the car in lane 1.


----------



## Rizzo

Motorcyclists who weave constantly when cars are sitting in traffic.

And secondly all drivers who seem to tarnish all the young as being bad at driving.

This thread is one that goes round in circles with everyone blaming each other.


----------



## Teddy

Well they do say everybody else is an idiot...


----------



## WhenIwake

Rizzo said:


> Motorcyclists who weave constantly when cars are sitting in traffic.


Nothing wrong with motorcycles cutting through stationary traffic. You would do it if your car was small enough.


----------



## xJay1337

WhenIwake said:


> Nothing wrong with motorcycles cutting through stationary traffic. You would do it if your car was small enough.


They'll hate it even more when they find out it's legal. 
Some people are just jealous we have more fun and larger testes! :lol::lol:


----------



## Tempted

Teddy said:


> 7) People who sit alongside me at exactly the same speed on motorways blocking me in when I reach a car in front


This.


----------



## PugIain

xJay1337 said:


> we have larger testes! :lol::lol:


So that's why bike riders always seem to be in a hurry.
They're in pain from their Orchitis!
(Google it if you must  )


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Lowiepete

Oh dear, there's a great deal of anger on this thread. Sounds like some people
could do with being a tad more tolerant. The greater majority of the populace
see a motor vehicle simply as a conveyance to get from A to B _regardless_
of things like simple courtesy. The world is in far too much of a hurry!

The problem is that this haste actually leads to everything slowing down, 
often to a complete standstill. Go round the M25; it's easy to guess when 
you're approaching a feeder junction, without needing to look for any road 
signs. Cars all bunch up, people suddenly change lanes starting a braking 
chain-reaction behind them, and they then wonder why they're having to 
brake themselves, often to a standstill. I gave up trying to explain this to a 
friend who thought he owned the road in his Jag-u-ahhh, not his Jaaaaag..!

All it needs is for people to observe a decent gap twixt them and the car in 
front. Oh, but if you do that, you'll only get someone who will dart into the
space you create. It really does make you wonder why... Oh, of course,
they'll get delayed if they don't :doublesho There should be more public info
films showing just how plain wrong they are!

The way to make motorways safer is to do away with speed cameras and use
them instead to pick out the tailgaters and fine them; heavier fine the closer 
they are. There should also be a ban on changing lanes for at least a mile 
before a feeder junction (not the exit). There is already ample warning of 
which lane you should be in. Remember that there's usually half a mile twixt 
the turn off and the joining traffic. Last-minute darters-off are well scary! Do 
they even recognise how really dangerous their antics are? I doubt it, after 
all, they don't have time to live!

I used to really enjoy driving, and even today I don't often intend to get in 
anyone else's way. Even with my fancy and fairly quick motor, I no longer 
look forward to doing journeys that involve motorways. The "zipper" merging 
action that Cuey described is dead right. Allow sufficient space twixt each 
vehicle and it can be done _without_ having to reduce speed to a standstill. 
The sheer volume of traffic may mean reducing speeds, but not by as much 
as is caused by the present impatience that's displayed...

Drive safely everyone :thumb:

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## alan_mcc

I hate drivers who assume I'm a boy racer. For example the woman the other day who opened her door right into the road. I almost took her door off and her with it. But it was my fault, according to her and the other two drivers behind me.

...


----------



## bigmc

Hate to tell you Alan but it would be 100% your fault in that scenario.


----------



## ianrobbo1

bigmc said:


> Hate to tell you Alan but it would be 100% your fault in that scenario.


I would dispute that!! we don't know a lot of things about the scenario, was the road wide enough for the OP to pull out further?? did the woman even bother looking before flinging her door open etc etc!!

I've been in the same boat, and the woman lost not only her door, but insurance no claims, as she didn't bother looking, luckily for me I had a witness that knew what was what!!


----------



## xJay1337

bigmc said:


> Hate to tell you Alan but it would be 100% your fault in that scenario.


To be fair if there is a car coming you don't open your door... first rule of Caterpillar Club that there wos.


----------



## Mullan

Unaligned head lights seems to be on the increase recently


----------



## Huey

Teddy said:


> 1) Nissan Micras - the worst driven car in the world
> 2) Nissan Note and Qashqais always have front fog lights on
> 3) People who can't drive between white lines on roads
> 4) People who think side lights are fine for darkness
> 5) People who get into the right hand lane on dual carriageways because they are turning right in 3 miles time
> 6) People who join the motorway and jump straight into lane 2 or 3
> 7) People who sit alongside me at exactly the same speed on motorways blocking me in when I reach a car in front
> 8) People who sit in lane 2 while I catch them up in lane 1 - do I go down the inside or do 2 lanes changes to go past?
> 9) People with only one headlight working
> 10) People changing lanes into peoples blindspots - i.e. I'm going from lane 3 into 2. Car is in lane 1 - I always drop into lane 2 ahead of the car in lane 1.


Not forgetting the people who don't seem to realise its getting dark and don't use their lights at all.
Mostly now I'm getting more fed up with people not using their lights when it's raining or if visibility is bad ie: raining/ foggy..... This seems to be the favourite of the silver car driver here.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Huey said:


> Not forgetting the people who don't seem to realise its getting dark and don't use their lights at all.
> Mostly now I'm getting more fed up with people not using their lights when it's raining or if visibility is bad ie: raining/ foggy..... This seems to be the favourite of the silver car driver here.


Glad I'm not alone in noticing this!! :thumb: could it be the "auto side lights on" function on some new cars ?? rather than just bad driving??


----------



## bigmc

ianrobbo1 said:


> Glad I'm not alone in noticing this!! :thumb: could it be the "auto side lights on" function on some new cars ?? rather than just bad driving??


I think it's down to the fact most newer cars come with their dash lights on all the time so when it goes dark they can still see the instruments.


----------



## Ross

I've noticed that too,only a few put there lights on when its getting dark. I tend to have my dipped headlights on most of the time.


----------



## alan_mcc

xJay1337 said:


> To be fair if there is a car coming you don't open your door... first rule of Caterpillar Club that there wos.


There was an Audi oncoming otherwise I would have went onto the other side of the road and just went round her.

Apologies for thread revive


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Is it just me or does anyone else find that on a motorway or duel carriageway that before you go to overtake someone, they'll put their left indicator on as if to say 'get off my back'?


----------



## Steve

Audi drivers


----------



## Kerr

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find that on a motorway or duel carriageway that before you go to overtake someone, they'll put their left indicator on as if to say 'get off my back'?


Maybe you're making them uncomfortable by following too closely and they are indeed indicating for you to get off their back and overtake?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Steve said:


> Audi drivers


----------



## uruk hai

Selfish inconsiderate ones and there are too many of them !


----------



## Rayaan

The ones that overtake you when you're doing mildly above the speed limit anyway - and then they're in front of you at the next traffic light.

Net gain - 5m


----------



## Ross

Nervous ones.


----------



## cheekymonkey

old drivers


----------



## VUXLOZ

learner drivers lol


----------



## vek

the ones that think the road is only for them & how dare you be in their way.also the berks that dont have a brain cell that tells them to put their bloody lights on in bad weather or poor light conditions.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Ones on their mobiles talking / texting while driving

Idiots!


----------



## rf860

Ross said:


> Nervous ones.


This. The type that are hanging onto the steering wheel like it's going to make it all better.....

Controversial, but old people also get on my wick. There definitely needs to be some sort of mini test at the age of 70 and every 5 years thereafter. Just the other day I almost ran into the back of an oldies car because he went and then suddenly stopped at a roundabout but nothing was coming.


----------



## S63

rf860 said:


> This. The type that are hanging onto the steering wheel like it's going to make it all better.....
> 
> Controversial, but old people also get on my wick. There definitely needs to be some sort of mini test at the age of 70 and every 5 years thereafter. Just the other day* I almost ran into the back of an oldies car* because he went and then suddenly stopped at a roundabout but nothing was coming.


Drivers that are "almost" unable to react to potential hazards.


----------



## Scrim-1-

VUXLOZ said:


> learner drivers lol


Harsh really, you were one once just remember that.


----------



## S63

Scrim-1- said:


> Harsh really, you were one once just remember that.


Good point, have we had hypocritical drivers yet?


----------



## pez

Bloody cyclist who go through a red light, van drives using all lanes on islands, old people driving at walking pace, people who drive up my back side, motorcycles who overtake everyone even on solid white lines, police trying to bully you to pull over, people who constantly have there fog lights on when its not foggy, people with cheap HID kits that blind oncoming traffic, chaves trying to race me, people who drive through a tunnel and rev there engine, the list goes on but I think I'm starting to rant


----------



## cheekymonkey

pez said:


> Bloody cyclist who go through a red light, van drives using all lanes on islands, old people driving at walking pace, people who drive up my back side, motorcycles who overtake everyone even on solid white lines, police trying to bully you to pull over, people who constantly have there fog lights on when its not foggy, people with cheap HID kits that blind oncoming traffic, chaves trying to race me, people who drive through a tunnel and rev there engine, the list goes on but I think I'm starting to rant


so thats everybody then :lol:


----------



## alan h M

those pilocks that overtake you on the motorway then then stay at your speed just in front of you. especially in wet weather with all the spray. 
if you want to overtake do so but don't put me in danger like that

you slow down to leave a gap then they do the same keeping the gap. 
this forces you to put the foot down and overtake them and create your own gap


----------



## alan h M

those people that brake for every thing for no reason. cars coming against you on a wide road. 
if your that scared of driving stay at home or get a taxi, you clearly have issues


----------



## Adam Dolphin

I hate it when your behind someone at a T-junction and they are turning right but they are that far over to the left you can't get past them.

People who you catchup to that are doing 25mph in a 30, then all of a sudden they take off and do about 50

People who you know have gone in the other lane to try and get 2 places ahead and find themselves indicating back into the same lane and holding everbody up behind them.

people who come to a stop at green lights wtf?

people who go across on red, why?

people who come to a complete stop at a round about even though you can see one car behind that it is clear.

people who fill up and do a weeks shopping before paying for fuel

people who when hill starting infront of you, roll back a meter first.

people who stop because they see flashing lights on the other side of the road even though that side is clear

I could be here all night if i dont stop now


----------



## alan h M

people that drive at 60kph on the twisty parts of a 100kph road and then speed up to 80-90 kph on the straight parts making it very hard to overtake unless you know the road enough to get a run at them


----------



## alan h M

Adam Dolphin said:


> I could be here all night if i dont stop now


go on you couldn't find a nice place to stay and unload


----------



## Adam Dolphin

alan h M said:


> go on you couldn't find a nice place to stay and unload


It just totally stuns me how many things you see, I used do drive all day everyday. I'm a peaceful chap and i like people but when I drive it's like im mad at the world haha


----------



## pez

cheekymonkey said:


> so thats everybody then :lol:


Most, but not all it depends on what mood I'm in.


----------



## alan h M

I was in town today. 
I went up a side street. the traffic in the right lane is backed up. 
a van is trying to come out of another street and get into the right lane coming against me. he isn't doing anything wrong. 
the car in front of me is a bmw turning left into where the van is . that street is narrow . she half pulls into that street . waiting expecting the van to disappear out of the way. there is nothing stopping her driving in completely except her complete lack of special awareness and the 30 foot space in front of her. admittedly she couldn't go any farther than the 30 feet because of parked cars in front. but come on. 

I sat there patently for a few moments waiting for her to move. she was completely oblivious to the fact that 4 feet of her car was blocking the road. 
I had no choice but to use the horn or everybody would still be there now. 
I hated doing it but life is too short to put up with that kind of bad driving. if she had nowhere to go I would understand but you could park a truck in the gap in front of her. 
it is even double yellowed to give people space to get out of the way


----------



## e10_mpn

The one lately that keeps happening to me is someone turning right into a junction lets out the car waiting at the junction first in front of me and oh yes it's a 20mph driver in a 50mph. Should be my decision to let them out as I'm staying on that road not them.


----------



## ffrs1444

My new one is when your on motorway with cruise control on or just keeping to the same speed and have some idiot over take then pull in front then going slower then you are why can't people just keep to one speed


----------



## ffrs1444

pez said:


> Bloody cyclist who go through a red light, van drives using all lanes on islands, old people driving at walking pace, people who drive up my back side, motorcycles who overtake everyone even on solid white lines, police trying to bully you to pull over, people who constantly have there fog lights on when its not foggy, people with cheap HID kits that blind oncoming traffic, chaves trying to race me, people who drive through a tunnel and rev there engine, the list goes on but I think I'm starting to rant


fog lights do my nut in to but you never see a copper pulling them over


----------



## pez

ffrs1444 said:


> fog lights do my nut in to but you never see a copper pulling them over


well I think they are starting to now because two of the drivers at work got pulled for having there fog lights on the other week. One of the lads had his fog lights wired onto his side lights so i bet was fun for him to explain to plod :lol:


----------



## Steve

ffrs1444 said:


> fog lights do my nut in to but you never see a copper pulling them over


Yup. Seems alot of that round here too.

Drivers with incorrect aligned headlamps do my nut it. Blinds you..


----------



## muzzer

Oh i could on for hours but the main ones are
People who speed up as you go to overtake them, then slow right off once you get past. Really?
People who see it's a skoda about to overtake and either a) toe it to avoid being overtaken - had a guy in a kia do that, i pulled out of the overtake at 80 he kept going and went past the unmarked car at an estimated 90. Serves him right really. Or b) lets me past when they are doing 60 ish on a motorway, then comes back past me at lightspeed before pulling in and slowing back down to 60ish.
Halfwits.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

muzzer42 said:


> People who see it's a skoda about to overtake and either a) toe it to avoid being overtaken - had a guy in a kia do that, i pulled out of the overtake at 80 *he kept going and went past the unmarked car at an estimated 90.* Serves him right really.


So I'm assuming he was pulled over and spoken to?


----------



## ianrobbo1

In roadworks, the clowns that decide they are the Police, and you WONT do more than 48mph, according to THEIR speedometer, the fact it's reading slow doesn't seem to matter as everything catches up with them as they are sat in the middle lane!! Lorries cant overtake IE use lane 3, and the Clowns normally sit next to drivers doing the same speed in lane 1, so even undertaking cant be done, not that many would!! the best bit, if you give them a "reminder" flash you would like to pass them, they brake test a 44 tonne wagon!! :doublesho just as well I DON'T tailgate or there would be some very bent cars about!! just selfish bad lane discipline and ignorance!!

BTW this is my number 1 pet hate, closely followed by fog lights when it aint foggy.


----------



## fester165

Nissan duke and qashqai drivers most of them don't seem able to turn there heads to see whats coming towards them


----------



## AllenF

The ones with ****......


----------



## dubber

AllenF said:


> The ones with ****......


Now now....:wall:


----------



## james_death

Worse type of drivers are possibly the ones that don't actually drive.


----------



## m500dpp

Yo-Yo drivers. They close up behind you, so they are right on your tail, then they realise they are too close so they drop back. Total lack of any throttle control means they then close up again, then drop back and the cycle continues.... muppets


----------



## m500dpp

OK so where do I start?

My credentials
61 years old passed my test 3 weeks after my 17th birthday, no accidents to date.

- Drive a C class Merc and try and be a courtious road user - generally stick to speed limits (cruise control is great!) but also have an MX5, Peugeot 207 CC and SW
- Hate people on mobiles, police should be on this
- lots dont wear seatbelts - again where are the police?
- feel sorry for polite BMW drivers, everyone gets tarnished
- Really hate window tints, legal they might be BUT they prevent a following driver seeing through to spot a cyclist in front or similar hazard, should be banned with immediate effect
- I acknowledge I make mistakes and other drivers make allowances - thank you all. I rarely use my horn, if someone pulls out I am too busy taking evasive action and in any event, I look after them, and they look after me - seems fair.

Oh and if you want to experience extreme dangerous driving just take out a learner driver. I have done just that with my 2 daughters, and many thanks to the vast majority of drivers who have made allowance, but I promise you you will not believe the crazy risks some drivers will take to get past even though we are right on the speed limit, and I am taking serious near misses of head on collisions.

Oh and to finish off, every time it rains I see 2 or 3 nose to tail collisions where "drivers" end up hitting the car in front cos they didnt leave enough room and didnt realise there was less grip - er the roads are wet there's a clue dimwits!

</rant> !!!!!!!


----------



## alan h M

people that drive onto a round about even though they know the exit is backed up. this leaves everybody else sitting there looking at the pilock . there is one round about in my local town that this always happens on.


----------



## alan h M

those pilocks that don't stop for yellow boxes . nothing more annoying than sitting trying to get out onto a road turning right but looking at some fool picking their nose when you would be gone


----------



## PaulBen

Drivers that have no awareness of whats going on around them.

Cutting across lanes on roundabouts!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Idiots that pull out on you from a junction knowing full well you are coming along the road, but oh no they doddle along at 20-40 MPH in a national speed limit zone.


----------



## muzzer

VW Golf-Fan said:


> So I'm assuming he was pulled over and spoken to?


Yes he was.

I forgot those who drive along behind you with full beam on at night, oblivious to the fact they are blinding you. Last wally to do that to me, i slowed right down, when he went past i returned the favor for a few miles. Pillocks.


----------



## ncd

The driver that is incapable of talking to the person sat next to them with turning their head to face them, completely oblivious to queue of of traffic they are holding up behind them, or in fact anything else that is going on around them! Grrrr..... Breathe... 1, 2, 3,.....


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

muzzer42 said:


> I forgot those who drive along behind you with full beam on at night, oblivious to the fact they are blinding you. *Last wally to do that to me, i slowed right down, when he went past i returned the favor for a few miles.* Pillocks.


:lol: quite right, I'd have done the same.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

People that don't indicate going round roundabouts.


----------



## Nanoman

Is anyone else seeing several examples in this thread of people complaining about stuff that is perfectly acceptable?

I mean, I try to be as relaxed/passive/defensive as possible on the road but anyone 'sitting' in any overtaking lane who isn't overtaking winds me up far more than it should. 

There are lots of examples on here worthy of complaint but plenty from people that, in my opinion, are probably more in the wrong than the people they're complaining about.


----------



## m500dpp

> Is anyone else seeing several examples in this thread of people complaining about stuff that is perfectly acceptable?
> 
> I mean, I try to be as relaxed/passive/defensive as possible on the road but anyone 'sitting' in any overtaking lane who isn't overtaking winds me up far more than it should.
> 
> There are lots of examples on here worthy of complaint but plenty from people that, in my opinion, are probably more in the wrong than the people they're complaining about.


You may well be right, I try and keep a balance, try as I might I realise my driving isnt always perfect, here is an excerpt from my original post, and in honesty I think most drivers are of this mentality, and it is this give and take that saves a vast number of accidents:


> I acknowledge I make mistakes and other drivers make allowances - thank you all. I rarely use my horn, if someone pulls out I am too busy taking evasive action and in any event, I look after them, and they look after me - seems fair.





> Last wally to do that to me, i slowed right down, when he went past i returned the favor for a few miles. Pillocks.


Sheer genius, must have made you feel so much better! In honesty the best advice I have been given by an advanced driver is on the following lines " You cannot do anything about other peoples bad driving but you can keep away from them and let them have their accident on their own or with someone else." In the circumstances you describe, letting them go past was the best course of action, would have been far more mature for you to have given them some distance and just carried on your journey in safety. 
[/quote]


----------



## Lloyd71

People who do 40 in a 60 zone aren't that annoying until they reach a 30 zone and carry on doing 40.










Also, don't flash your bloody lights at me when I perform a safe overtake within the speed limit on a perfectly straight road with excellent visibility. Numpties.


----------



## S63

m500dpp said:


> Sheer genius, must have made you feel so much better! In honesty the best advice I have been given by an advanced driver is on the following lines " You cannot do anything about other peoples bad driving but you can keep away from them and let them have their accident on their own or with someone else." In the circumstances you describe, letting them go past was the best course of action, would have been far more mature for you to have given them some distance and just carried on your journey in safety.


[/QUOTE]

If as many drivers did some advanced driving that like to moan about other motorists, this thread would be a lot shorter.:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

Cambridge drivers


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Lloyd71 said:


> Also, don't flash your bloody lights at me when I perform a safe overtake within the speed limit on a perfectly straight road with excellent visibility. Numpties.


I had this from an old geezer a few weeks ago. I was travelling along a straight NSL road doing around 55MPH where I notice ahead a car waiting to pull out of a junction to my left.

He sees me, I see him & what does he do but pull out on me 400 odd metres before I approach his junction which caused me to slam on the brakes.

I followed him for half a mile where he didn't bother putting on speed, he just stayed at 40MPH.

As I overtook him I tooted him as if to say 'idiot' and then he flashed his lights at me, gave him the single digit after that. Tw*t.


----------



## Nanoman

I'm not being funny but I don't think he did anything wrong until after you tooted at him. 

He was 15-20 seconds away from you when he pulled out with 400+m separation. I'm confused about why that would result in needing to 'slam' on the brakes. 

You decided 55mph was a safe speed, he decided 40mph was a safe speed. Who was right?

No reason to toot. Your horn is to be used to let someone know you are there to avoid an accident.


----------



## ffrs1444

Lloyd71 said:


> People who do 40 in a 60 zone aren't that annoying until they reach a 30 zone and carry on doing 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, don't flash your bloody lights at me when I perform a safe overtake within the speed limit on a perfectly straight road with excellent visibility. Numpties.


Spot on dude soon as they reach that village and you have been stuck behind them doing 40/ish they don't even slow for the 30 does my nut


----------



## bradleymarky

Demetri said:


> Black cab and bus drivers , very inconsiderate.......at times


Bus drivers have to put up with endless car drivers trying to beat them off the lights,cutting them up, trying to get into spaces that arent there



VW Golf-Fan said:


> Worst types of drivers for me are:
> 
> *Bus Drivers* - (My worst hate about driving) Why drive at 19MPH in a 30MPH zone? Don't you look in your mirrors to see the 2 mile tailback you've created behind you? :wall:
> Bus drivers have a timetable to keep to. Not all buses go at 50 mph some are very slow.
> I`ve got a NVQ in bus driving and more awards that i can remember. on any given day i could wipe out 10 cars and not get blamed for any due to crap drivers....until you have seen the other side of the coin you shouldnt comment.


----------



## ffrs1444

If as many drivers did some advanced driving that like to moan about other motorists, this thread would be a lot shorter.:thumb:[/QUOTE]

Isn't this the whole point of the post obviously we shouldn't get red mist over it on the road but every driver gets pee'd of with stuff


----------



## m500dpp

> but every driver gets pee'd of with stuff


Yes we all do, and there are two choices:
- Respond, sit on their tail, try and blind them, and whatever other response you can think off
- Put your own safety and that of your passengers first and simply back away and put some distance between you and the offending driver.

let


----------



## Nick-ST

Short and simple. BMW drivers... "Mostly" all impatient and perform stupid manouvers to save 10 seconds.


----------



## bradleymarky

A lot of people moaning that other drivers doing 25mph on a 30mph limit, they might be comfortable at that speed. Remember, the speed limit is NOT a target..


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Nanoman said:


> I'm not being funny but I don't think he did anything wrong until after you tooted at him.
> 
> He was 15-20 seconds away from you when he pulled out with 400+m separation. I'm confused about why that would result in needing to 'slam' on the brakes.
> 
> You decided 55mph was a safe speed, he decided 40mph was a safe speed. Who was right?
> 
> No reason to toot. Your horn is to be used to let someone know you are there to avoid an accident.


I disagree, he did do something wrong........pull out in front of me on a fast moving road.

I needed to 'slam' on the brakes because I would have hit him otherwise & yes he did take an age to get back up to speed.

I was right to travel at 55mph while he was being inconsiderate travelling at a slower pace. It wouldn't have been so bad had he have put on speed and got up to 60mph but nope.

Yes and I did use my horn to tell him 'I was there' and also because he was wrong for pulling out.

Similar scenario: Are you going to say that the Astra driver was in the right here?


----------



## S63

ffrs1444 said:


> If as many drivers did some advanced driving that like to moan about other motorists, this thread would be a lot shorter.:thumb
> 
> Isn't this the whole point of the post obviously we shouldn't get red mist over it on the road but every driver gets pee'd of with stuff


This thread that is repeated several times a year just illustrates that we here on DW have some pretty awful drivers.


----------



## dubber

S63 said:


> This thread that is repeated several times a year just illustrates that we here on DW have some pretty awful drivers.


Well said sir.


----------



## alan h M

I hate it when someone pulls out in front of you very late. its all right when you have to slow a bit (even though they broke the law and it is annoying)
I like to drive at the speed limit if everything is good like road conditions etc. 
someone has pulled out in front of me twice. 
once from a side road. a car pulls out so I start to slow. it was a bit late to pull out not too dangerous. the car behind decided to go as well. .i was doing 100kph and i had to give it everything to stop. but luckily i did

second time was at 100kph again. different road. there is a gravel strip in front of a few houses. i think she had pulled in their to turn or use the pone etc. 
she is facing me but on the other side of the road in the gravel bit. im driving along at the speed limit when suddenly she does a 180 onto my side of the road to go back into town. frightened the hell out of me. 
again I tested the brakes fully. everything in the back of the van flew up and hit the bulkhead (at least that's the way it sounded) I used my horn for its intended purpose that day. I pushed the horn so hard that it stuck on for a few hundred yards and wouldn't turn off. the woman even pulled in because of it. (I felt sorry for that afterwards ) 
I pulled in myself down the road to compose myself. I was really shacking . it was the closest I ever came to an accident. I must of only been 6" from hitting her


----------



## m500dpp

> he was being inconsiderate travelling at a slower pace


Absolutely!!!! everyone should drive at the speed you want them to regardless of whether they are comfortable with it or consider it safe :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

ffrs1444 said:


> Spot on dude soon as they reach that village and you have been stuck behind them doing 40/ish they don't even slow for the 30 does my nut


Yup, I don't have an issue with people doing a speed they feel safe at as it's a windy road with 2 long straights and it often floods in muddy area (I often do about 45mph when it's wet and I'm in the Supra because it's slippery as hell where the farm entrances are). But to continue at the same speed and end up speeding through a 30mph zone is just stupid.

Best thing to do is relax and ignore them though, you won't change their attitude but you can adjust yours toward them. I ride my bicycle with the same attitude and I've never experienced any road rage or problems with drivers.


----------



## Naddy37

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I disagree, he did do something wrong........pull out in front of me on a fast moving road.
> 
> I needed to 'slam' on the brakes because I would have hit him otherwise & yes he did take an age to get back up to speed.
> 
> I was right to travel at 55mph while he was being inconsiderate travelling at a slower pace. It wouldn't have been so bad had he have put on speed and got up to 60mph but nope.


What you should of done. You should of anticipated him pulling out. Check mirror, come off the accelerator, using acceleration sense to slow your vehicle, cover the brake "just in case". Therefore reducing 'slamming the brakes on'

Just because he has seen you means zilch. Treat everyone on the road as an idiot. Imagine your car as a bubble, and you don't want that bubble to 'burst'.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

m500dpp said:


> Absolutely!!!! everyone should drive at the speed you want them to regardless of whether they are comfortable with it or consider it safe :lol::lol::lol:


Glad someone 'agrees'.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

neilos said:


> What you should of done. You should of anticipated him pulling out. Check mirror, come off the accelerator, using acceleration sense to slow your vehicle, cover the brake "just in case". Therefore reducing 'slamming the brakes on'
> 
> Just because he has seen you means zilch. Treat everyone on the road as an idiot. Imagine your car as a bubble, and you don't want that bubble to 'burst'.


Point taken.

So are you saying that he was completely right to pull out like he did 'just because he had seen me'?


----------



## alan h M

I think everyone needs to set their own safe speed. people react differently. 

I also think one of the most annoying things is when some is up your tail pipe trying to pass. 
if there is a slow vehicle in front of me I always stay back . it gives you a bit more room to gain speed to overtake but also a better view. it also gives that bit of room so you don't have to match their speed 100%
when ever I site bad there is usually some idiot that is up behind me .


----------



## Naddy37

RisingPower said:


> Cambridge drivers


I'll 2nd that. Worryingly, it's the Cambridge taxi drivers you've gotta watch out for!


----------



## m500dpp

:thumb:VW Golf Fan well done for taking a bit of stick in good humour!:thumb:

Thing is I think we have all misjudged a situation and an oncoming driver has saved the day by slowing up or braking, just as you did. No it's not right that anyone should misjudge anything, but we all do it, and we have equally been in a situation whereby we have to "assist" our fellow drivers!

At least you did not retaliate by sitting right on their tail as some drivers do.......


----------



## ffrs1444

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Point taken.
> 
> So are you saying that he was completely right to pull out like he did 'just because he had seen me'?


he should of waited to it was safe and not made you brake the worst thing in the video is how close to the bus he is didn't look like that bus even slowed down


----------



## S63

neilos said:


> I'll 2nd that. Worryingly, it's the Cambridge taxi drivers you've gotta watch out for!


I now work and drive in Canterbury but have also driven in Oxford, Reading, Brighton, York with similar observations, I wonder what the common denominator is?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Probably been mentioned already but-
1 Hesitating at roundabouts
2 Lane discipline
3 Lack of indication


----------



## Mike!

Middle lane hoggers. End/


----------



## RisingPower

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I disagree, he did do something wrong........pull out in front of me on a fast moving road.
> 
> I needed to 'slam' on the brakes because I would have hit him otherwise & yes he did take an age to get back up to speed.
> 
> I was right to travel at 55mph while he was being inconsiderate travelling at a slower pace. It wouldn't have been so bad had he have put on speed and got up to 60mph but nope.
> 
> Yes and I did use my horn to tell him 'I was there' and also because he was wrong for pulling out.
> 
> Similar scenario: Are you going to say that the Astra driver was in the right here?


You didn't slam on the brakes and it didn't look like you were anywhere near enough to even warrant braking.

Quite frankly if you drive really slowly in the first place you warrant people pulling out in front of you.


----------



## RisingPower

neilos said:


> I'll 2nd that. Worryingly, it's the Cambridge taxi drivers you've gotta watch out for!


Cambridge taxi drivers and the high and superior cyclists who only drive as soon as a single spot of rain hits the ground.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

RisingPower said:


> You didn't slam on the brakes and it didn't look like you were anywhere near enough to even warrant braking.


The video isn't of my experience this was a similar experience.


----------



## RisingPower

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The video isn't of my experience this was a similar experience.


If you're quoting it, it's only showing poor slow ignorant driving in the first place, maybe not something you want to be associated with?

People drive along at 40-50 mph in an nsl and wonder why people pull out in front of them, same on major roads.


----------



## RisingPower

S63 said:


> I now work and drive in Canterbury but have also driven in Oxford, Reading, Brighton, York with similar observations, I wonder what the common denominator is?


Country towns/cities?  But then you do go cause accidents wherever you go, it's the flat cap see 

You didn't mention london I see. No way people are as slow and ignorant in london/greater london as in Cambridge, nobody would ever get anywhere if they did.


----------



## Rundie

Black/Coloured (whatever the latest PC term is?) Women.

Around here you see the shocking driving and then identify the driver and 9 times out of ten it's the above, don't know why, it's just what I've experienced.


----------



## S63

RisingPower said:


> Country towns/cities?
> *No, but I'll give you a starter for ten*
> 
> You didn't mention london I see. No way people are as slow and ignorant in london/greater london as in Cambridge, nobody would ever get anywhere if they did.


London isn't on that list, majority of drivers are on a mission, dog eat dog, black cab drivers, suicide couriers on push bikes, white van man.....I quite miss the cut n thrust in a way


----------



## RisingPower

S63 said:


> London isn't on that list, majority of drivers are on a mission, dog eat dog, black cab drivers, suicide couriers on push bikes, white van man.....I quite miss the cut n thrust in a way


Exactly, I really miss the cut n thrust. No fricking balls or awareness in cambridge.


----------



## AMD

Kingshaun2k said:


> What do you all think are the worst type of drivers to en counter, i think its boy racers but the thing i hate more than them seems to be BMW drivers. Most of them seem to be idiots that cant drive to save their own life!


BMW's drive well, and their respective owners enjoy driving them.
The only thing that hacks them off is the envious people in underpowered cars that get in the way of their enjoyment.
So if you see one coming up behind you, just pull over and let them pass, I frequently pull over to let people pass me, if they want to go faster, but I dont have power or inferiority issues 

Btw did you notice the stereotypical response?


----------



## Nanoman

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I disagree, he did do something wrong........pull out in front of me on a fast moving road.
> 
> I needed to 'slam' on the brakes because I would have hit him otherwise & yes he did take an age to get back up to speed.
> 
> I was right to travel at 55mph while he was being inconsiderate travelling at a slower pace. It wouldn't have been so bad had he have put on speed and got up to 60mph but nope.
> 
> Yes and I did use my horn to tell him 'I was there' and also because he was wrong for pulling out.
> 
> Similar scenario: Are you going to say that the Astra driver was in the right here?


Where do I start?

Firstly that video is nothing like the situation you describe. According to you, you were 15-20 seconds away from the guy when he pulled out. 400m at 55mph - it's simple maths. In the video the guy is about 2-3 seconds away.

The highway code reckons a car takes about 55 metres to stop from 60mph and that's based on a ford anglia (if you believe top gear). The long and short of it is you could have stopped about 8-10 times over. There was ZERO need for anyone to 'slam' on the brakes.

So you were right to travel at 55mph and he was inconsiderate to travel at 40mph. That's nothing other than ******** I'm afraid. Some reasons he may have been doing 40mph: 
1) He saw the hazard you missed because you'd spent 15 seconds trying to work out which of the three pedals was the brake. 
2) He had a space saver tyre on which was for 40-50mph max.
3) Someone just came flying up behind him and slammed on the brakes so he decided he would go slow because (a) it gives him a better chance of not being rear-ended by you (b) it's easier for you to get on your merry way.

You didn't use your horn to tell him you were there (you say he'd already seen you). You used your horn because you were angry.

In hindsight I think you'll possibly realise the balance of '****' didn't sit as much with him as you think it did at first.

Note: when I was younger and not as wise as I am now I probably did the exact same thing as you did.

No need for PMs.


----------



## RisingPower

Nanoman said:


> Where do I start?
> 
> Firstly that video is nothing like the situation you describe. According to you, you were 15-20 seconds away from the guy when he pulled out. 400m at 55mph - it's simple maths. In the video the guy is about 2-3 seconds away.
> 
> The highway code reckons a car takes about 55 metres to stop from 60mph and that's based on a ford anglia (if you believe top gear). The long and short of it is you could have stopped about 8-10 times over. There was ZERO need for anyone to 'slam' on the brakes.
> 
> So you were right to travel at 55mph and he was inconsiderate to travel at 40mph. That's nothing other than ******** I'm afraid. Some reasons he may have been doing 40mph:
> 1) He saw the hazard you missed because you'd spent 15 seconds trying to work out which of the three pedals was the brake.
> 2) He had a space saver tyre on which was for 40-50mph max.
> 3) Someone just came flying up behind him and slammed on the brakes so he decided he would go slow because (a) it gives him a better chance of not being rear-ended by you (b) it's easier for you to get on your merry way.
> 
> You didn't use your horn to tell him you were there (you say he'd already seen you). You used your horn because you were angry.
> 
> In hindsight I think you'll possibly realise the balance of '****' didn't sit as much with him as you think it did at first.
> 
> Note: when I was younger and not as wise as I am now I probably did the exact same thing as you did.
> 
> No need for PMs.


Crikey I didn't even notice the distance he mentioned :lol: Maybe it's a cruise ship he's driving? :lol:


----------



## spursfan

Kingshaun2k said:


> Looks like i'm not the only one
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/8058959/BMW-drivers-are-angriest-on-road.html
> 
> And for peoples peace of mind i don't treat BMW drivers differently on the road <3


Much as I hate to say it, on the Wendover bypass, the cars that overtake everyone, even when it's appalling weather, freezing cold and just downright dangerous, are BMW's, just in front of the psychopathic Minicabs.
Never ceases to amaze me or the wife how little they care about the speed limit and the driving conditions.


----------



## RisingPower

Should have turned cruise control off.


----------



## Alex_225

From my personal experience the most aggressive drivers are middles aged men in either people carriers or pick up trucks closely followed by white vans.

They seem to have an attitude that because they've driven for 20 years how they drive is the right way and everyone else is wrong. Therefore they're impatient, have to be in front and if their masculinity is challenged in any way their temper flairs! Seen this on many an occasion directly and indirectly.


----------



## S63

Alex_225 said:


> From my personal experience the most aggressive drivers are middles aged men in either people carriers or pick up trucks closely followed by white vans.
> 
> They seem to have an attitude that because they've driven for 20 years how they drive is the right way and everyone else is wrong. Therefore they're impatient, have to be in front and if their masculinity is challenged in any way their temper flairs! Seen this on many an occasion directly and indirectly.


well at least we have now covered the entire population of drivers from young, middle aged, old, black, coloured, men and women.


----------



## m500dpp

> well at least we have now covered the entire population of drivers from young, middle aged, old, black, coloured, men and women.


And we have also established the only competent drivers are us on DW!


----------



## Alex_225

S63 said:


> well at least we have now covered the entire population of drivers from young, middle aged, old, black, coloured, men and women.


So in summary, everyone is a C U next Tuesday! :lol::lol:

I suspect there's no real definition of what makes a terrible driver, they come from all walks of life, all creeds, rich, poor, young, old etc. Down to what people have experienced.

I'd put a big part of bad driving down to selfishness. The 'Me First' mentality of a massive percentage of the population makes for bad driving.


----------



## m500dpp

> I'd put a big part of bad driving down to selfishness. The 'Me First' mentality of a massive percentage of the population makes for bad driving.


Spot on "Hammer Nail Head"


----------



## blackS2000

A study done a few years ago depicted that 95 % of drivers where,at best,had a below average driving skill set .In other words 95% of drivers are not good at driving .

I've said it before and I'll say it again :

If a driver has not had any form of advanced driving tuition that driver is not in a position to judge their own driving or the driving of others because they do not know what constitutes a good or bad driver and are very unlikely to be an average driver let alone a good driver !! Thinking you are a good driver does not make it so. 

Passing a basic learner test entitles that driver to carry on learning unaccompanied !!

Unfortunately ,passing a basic learner test ,to the vast majority of people, means "forget all I've learned and drive like a knob" !!!

Remember!! 95% of people on the road(probably more now) do not know what they are doing and also do not care !!

Have you had any advanced driving tuition ? 

No !!

Then you're probably 1 of the 95% !


----------



## Alex_225

Gotta agree there, there is a big lack of self awareness. People assume that because they passed a test and have X numbers of years under their belts that they become a good drive.

Few people make any effort to actually be a better driver once they have their license which would explain that likely percentage mentioned above. 

I'm pleased to say I have done advanced driving but I would say it wasn't revolutionary purely because as I hit my mid 20s I wanted to learn about driving so read up what I could. Geeky but I found it interesting until I joined the IAM. I wouldn't even say it takes that much effort to improve driving standards. 

Basic things to be learned like simple motorway discipline, why tailgating is a bad (obvious you'd thing!), blind spots etc. It's not brain surgery but I guess some of the people that don't get those things need it! haha


----------



## S63

Alex_225 said:


> So in summary, everyone is a C U next Tuesday! :lol::lol:
> 
> I suspect there's no real definition of what makes a terrible driver


Insurance companies have it sussed. Glad I fall into the category of old, savves me a fortune,

It's clear from many anecdotes on here that drivers make assumptions, often the wrong ones it seems, needs eradicating, a bit of advanced tuition would help.


----------



## pxr5

People who think and say they are good drivers, are invariably not.


----------



## ffrs1444

Alex_225 said:


> Gotta agree there, there is a big lack of self awareness. People assume that because they passed a test and have X numbers of years under their belts that they become a good drive.
> 
> Few people make any effort to actually be a better driver once they have their license which would explain that likely percentage mentioned above.
> 
> I'm pleased to say I have done advanced driving but I would say it wasn't revolutionary purely because as I hit my mid 20s I wanted to learn about driving so read up what I could. Geeky but I found it interesting until I joined the IAM. I wouldn't even say it takes that much effort to improve driving standards.
> 
> Basic things to be learned like simple motorway discipline, why tailgating is a bad (obvious you'd thing!), blind spots etc. It's not brain surgery but I guess some of the people that don't get those things need it! haha


what do you get out of being a member of the IAM


----------



## Nanoman

ffrs1444 said:


> what do you get out of being a member of the IAM


I'm not a member any more and didn't get round to sitting the actual test but here's my tuppence worth.

Doing some training with the IAM and a separate road safety initiative by Strathclyde Police giving the opportunity to have my riding assessed and get tuition by a police motorcyclist were both real eye openers for me.

An example is after doing some tuition it was clear that locations I previously considered 'safe' for overtaking were actually pretty dangerous and locations I considered dangerous/impossible for overtaking were actually pretty good for overtakes.

I'd also recommend reading Roadcraft which goes through a lot of the theory but tuition really puts it into practice.

There are lots of things you can do to make yourself safer on the road. My road positioning is totally different after taking advanced tuition. The 'racing line' is totally inappropriate on public roads and often you can make better progress in a safer manner with proper road positioning.

Being able to anticipate other road users actions has improved a lot too by watching what they're doing behind the wheel i.e. head/eye movements and their general driving style.

Throwing a car around like a pro at Silverstone DOES NOT make you a good driver.
It's all about your attitude. Getting annoyed, tailgaiting, beeping your horn & flashing your lights to show you're angry or doing anything to get a reaction are all the signs of bad driving yet this thread is full of people saying they did exactly that, sometimes in response to what seems perfectly acceptable and considerate driving.

I've said the one thing that annoys me is people in an overtaking lane who aren't overtaking. If they're in the highest overtaking lane do I pass on the left? Do I flash my lights? Do I tailgait? In reality I'll usually give a couple of flashes to let them know I'm there which often works. Sometimes I'll pass on the left. If they become aggressive or silly I'll usually pull over even if it's just a minute or two to put some distance between us.

I think a lot of the problems on our roads are down to good old British manners and the queueing system which is deeply ingrained on our subconscious. It's not helped by the fact that a lot of people don't understand the 'rules' and have wildly different opinions about what is 'reasonable'. The way people behave in their cars is totally different to the way people behave when walking down the high street. I'm quite interested in the psychology of it.


----------



## ffrs1444

Got me Wrong Im already advance driver trained what do you get out of being in the IAM as a paid member Insurance isnt cheaper


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

When you stop at traffic lights (first in queue) with no cars behind you but as soon as the light changes to amber, a car will come up behind you and tailgate you all the way down the road.


----------



## S63

Nanoman said:


> I'm not a member any more and didn't get round to sitting the actual test but here's my tuppence worth.
> 
> Doing some training with the IAM and a separate road safety initiative by Strathclyde Police giving the opportunity to have my riding assessed and get tuition by a police motorcyclist were both real eye openers for me.
> 
> An example is after doing some tuition it was clear that locations I previously considered 'safe' for overtaking were actually pretty dangerous and locations I considered dangerous/impossible for overtaking were actually pretty good for overtakes.
> 
> I'd also recommend reading Roadcraft which goes through a lot of the theory but tuition really puts it into practice.
> 
> There are lots of things you can do to make yourself safer on the road. My road positioning is totally different after taking advanced tuition. The 'racing line' is totally inappropriate on public roads and often you can make better progress in a safer manner with proper road positioning.
> 
> Being able to anticipate other road users actions has improved a lot too by watching what they're doing behind the wheel i.e. head/eye movements and their general driving style.
> 
> Throwing a car around like a pro at Silverstone DOES NOT make you a good driver.
> It's all about your attitude. Getting annoyed, tailgaiting, beeping your horn & flashing your lights to show you're angry or doing anything to get a reaction are all the signs of bad driving yet this thread is full of people saying they did exactly that, sometimes in response to what seems perfectly acceptable and considerate driving.
> 
> I've said the one thing that annoys me is people in an overtaking lane who aren't overtaking. If they're in the highest overtaking lane do I pass on the left? Do I flash my lights? Do I tailgait? In reality I'll usually give a couple of flashes to let them know I'm there which often works. Sometimes I'll pass on the left. If they become aggressive or silly I'll usually pull over even if it's just a minute or two to put some distance between us.
> 
> I think a lot of the problems on our roads are down to good old British manners and the queueing system which is deeply ingrained on our subconscious. It's not helped by the fact that a lot of people don't understand the 'rules' and have wildly different opinions about what is 'reasonable'. The way people behave in their cars is totally different to the way people behave when walking down the high street. I'm quite interested in the psychology of it.


Good points, and importantly all these aspects of advanced training give you a different attitude to other road users.


----------



## Alex_225

ffrs1444 said:


> what do you get out of being a member of the IAM


I believe there are discounts on insurance and stuff although I always did my own insurance anyway! haha

Sadly I did all of the experience and was ready for the IAM advanced test and what with a little'un coming along and other things I didn't get to complete it.

I'm hoping to get back into it as once you've paid for the course you can have as many sessions as you want to pass and refreshers as well. Plan to get back into it and pass the test as I was at the point I would have gone for the test.


----------



## ffrs1444

Alex_225 said:


> I believe there are discounts on insurance and stuff although I always did my own insurance anyway! haha
> 
> Sadly I did all of the experience and was ready for the IAM advanced test and what with a little'un coming along and other things I didn't get to complete it.
> 
> I'm hoping to get back into it as once you've paid for the course you can have as many sessions as you want to pass and refreshers as well. Plan to get back into it and pass the test as I was at the point I would have gone for the test.


Gutted for you Did mine on the military side along with Loads of skid pan and evasive driving best course ive done in 18 years heres a few vids None of the roadcraft to busy driving 
Skid pan and J turn practise in back ground




My Co Driver Practising J turn for test day Which consisted of someone Abushing you with a gun and then behind the Iso container a car gives you chase


----------



## Nanoman

ffrs1444 said:


> Got me Wrong Im already advance driver trained what do you get out of being in the IAM as a paid member Insurance isnt cheaper


I'm not sure you get much... http://www.iam.org.uk/about/membership

To be fair I kind of fell out with the IAM after meeting their VP George Goldie. He runs a caravan storage business where a family member stored their van. Horrible man who is surprisingly anti-motorcycle considering the position he holds.


----------



## ffrs1444

Nanoman said:


> I'm not sure you get much... http://www.iam.org.uk/about/membership
> 
> To be fair I kind of fell out with the IAM after meeting their VP George Goldie. He runs a caravan storage business where a family member stored their van. Horrible man who is surprisingly anti-motorcycle considering the position he holds.


Not good Surly he should be a lover of all motorvehicles.
Looked into it, Instructers just said if it worth while for insurance then do it Didnt work for me so never bothered, not worth getting a magazine in the post and a few meets which you still payup for when i can do it for free.


----------



## S63

ffrs1444 said:


> Gutted for you Did mine on the military side along with Loads of skid pan and evasive driving best course ive done in 18 years heres a few vids None of the roadcraft to busy driving
> Skid pan and J turn practise in back ground
> 1099199 10151701543968186 23938 n - YouTube
> My Co Driver Practising J turn for test day Which consisted of someone Abushing you with a gun and then behind the Iso container a car gives you chase
> 1204775 10151736921403186 51447 n - YouTube


Did a very similar course to you with "Drive & Survive" at the RTL in Bracknell, intensive stuff but great fun.


----------



## Nanoman

I have to say the IAM training rides/drives were great fun but the Strathclyde Police Bikesafe training was out of this world. Probably the most fun I've ever had with my clothes on. The only real rule was don't speed in villages. Doing well over 100mph with a police motorcycle escort and immunity from prosecution on public roads was beyond fun.

You do feel slightly small when you stop for a coffee and he rips your riding to bits, in the nicest possible way.

Then following him on his full spec FJR with all the panniers and equipment while you struggle to keep up on your sportsbike is a real eye opener.

It's not as if advanced training is a chore or unpleasant. It can be serious fun.


----------



## ffrs1444

Simliar to us when we was out and about yorkshire area Ex police instruters , We had a marked sticker on rear window just lets plod know what we was doing etc And was let lose Safely


----------



## ffrs1444

S63 said:


> Did a very similar course to you with "Drive & Survive" at the RTL in Bracknell, intensive stuff but great fun.


Rtl not heard of it sound ace though.
Im based down the road near fleet and hopefully April doing blue lights course in Cars in Aldershot that will be good but no different to Advance course cause its Local speeds only no high speed stuff but still good training


----------



## S63

ffrs1444 said:


> Rtl not heard of it sound ace though.
> Im based down the road near fleet and hopefully April doing blue lights course in Cars in Aldershot that will be good but no different to Advance course cause its Local speeds only no high speed stuff but still good training


You won't have heard of RTL because I meant to type that as TRL (Transport Research Laboratory) which you most probably do know of.


----------



## Naddy37

Nanoman said:


> It's not as if advanced training is a chore or unpleasant. It can be serious fun.


Agreed. I'm currently training for my advanced driving with ROSPA. We're doing it on a 2:1 basis. We do a drive for an hour, have a de-brief, then I get in the back for a rest while my fellow chauffeur takes over for his stint. We did one lesson involving some serious fun bends, up hill, down hill, sharp bends, the lot.

It's a well known route for both IAM and ROSPA near to me. We both came out the lesson worn out thru concentration, but, it was the best fun, and best lesson we've both had.

Having the instructor saying to you, "power out the bend", "faster" took some getting use to, but, honestly, best lesson ever!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Tailgaters
Slow Drivers
Bus Drivers
Lorry Drivers
Inside Lane Hoggers


----------



## Turkleton

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Tailgaters
> Slow Drivers
> Bus Drivers
> Lorry Drivers
> *Inside Lane Hoggers*


Maybe I'm missing something but that's where you're supposed to default to?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Turkleton said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but that's where you're supposed to default to?


I meant the outside lane.


----------

